# Cobbs Legion hunting report



## Heathen

For those who are members just wondering if anyone has had any luck so far this year.


----------



## dixie

The only thing on the logs are a couple of does, I stopped by and checked the sheet at the ck in station last night and there were only 8 on it from the wma hunt, one was a whopping 33 lbs, the rest were "average" from 60 to 80 lbs, all young deer


----------



## Heathen

dixie said:


> The only thing on the logs are a couple of does, I stopped by and checked the sheet at the ck in station last night and there were only 8 on it from the wma hunt, one was a whopping 33 lbs, the rest were "average" from 60 to 80 lbs, all young deer



Dang 33 lbs. and I thought that little button head I saw was small.


----------



## Allen Waters

i did not hunt this weekend but will be out during the next few days in afternoon. last week i started finding rubbed trees and have found a couple of scrapes. one that was very fresh and pretty good size. have not been able to find any white oaks falling anywhere yet, i have seen a couple of does the few times i have bow hunted the property and am pretty sure i found some bear scat in one of the road beds. have also heard rumors from several of some good bucks running around this year. good luck to everybody this year and if you have any stories please post them on this thread for other members to read, i know there are quit a few members on the board so lets hear some reports from some of you guys. aw


----------



## alphachief

I hunted on the ground Saturday morning on the edge of a bedding area.  Had a huge bodied mature buck ...with a short thick six point rack walk within about 20 ft. of me.  I moved a little (knowing I couldn't shoot him) and he ran off about 50 yards.  I hit the grunt tube a couple of times and the fool walked right back to within 20 yards of me.  Didn't shoot, but fun anyway.


----------



## dixie

alphachief said:


> I hunted on the ground Saturday morning on the edge of a bedding area.  Had a huge bodied mature buck ...with a short thick six point rack walk within about 20 ft. of me.  I moved a little (knowing I couldn't shoot him) and he ran off about 50 yards.  I hit the grunt tube a couple of times and the fool walked right back to within 20 yards of me.  Didn't shoot, but fun anyway.



I played with a doe and a bleat call like that one morning, it was all I could do to keep from laughing out loud at her, every time she bedded down and got comfy, I'd hit the call, up that head would come, she was fun to watch


----------



## Reload

dixie said:


> I played with a doe and a bleat call like that one morning, it was all I could do to keep from laughing out loud at her, every time she bedded down and got comfy, I'd hit the call, up that head would come, she was fun to watch



Andrew (my son) and I hunted all Saturday morning.  We didn't see a thing.  Though we were in the same general area, he was about 200 yards from me.  In fact, I didn't see any fresh sign in the area I was hunting. The area was pretty torn up last year and late summer this year.  It was one beautiful morning, though!

We did hear some shooting, though.  We heard several shots at around 8:00 and another bunch at around 9:00.  We stopped at camp and nobody had brought anything in.

It looks like we got some rain on the north end of the property, with all the full puddles.  The further south I went, the drier it got.  The big mudholes just south of Wildcat, before you get to the range road, were dry.  We sure could use more rain!


----------



## shadow2

i will be making my first rifle hunt on thursday am.  How knows what might show up..


----------



## Squirreldawghunter

I went this morning. When I left the house the radar showed all the rain was south of Atlanta. I left all my rain gear at the house thinking I would not need it. Got in the woods and just begun to get comfortable in my stand and the bottom dropped out. I kept telling myself that it should pass by quickly (wait 5 more mins, wait 5 more mins). Came down from my stand about 9:00 soaking wet and went to the truck. Checked the radar from my cellphone (technology has come a long way) and decided the rain had about passed over. 

I decided instead, with the wet ground, I could sneak around and do some scouting. I still managed to spook one up. I could not tell if it was a doe or a buck. It was just way to thick to see anything other than a white flag.

I have seen more deer driving in to my stand in the mornings than I have while hunting. I've hunted probably 10 times this year and seen deer while I was driving in just about every time. Last week while driving in I had to lock my brakes for what appeared to be a 6 pointer. And then just got back up to speed in my truck and had to hit the brakes again for a couple of does. 

I saw a couple of does my last day bow hunting, but never could get a good shot. 

Other than the sightings of deer while driving in, I have seen very little signs of deer. All that I am going on for a hunting spot is the trails that I have found, the few tracks that I have seen in the area, and some rubs from last year. Other than that the signs are few and far between.

Hopefully some cooler temps will come in pretty soon. I know we need it but, the rain for the next couple of days has put a damper on my hunting. I had to work this weekend so I missed the opening weekend of gun season. Oh well, I'm not going to complain we need all the rain we can get. I may try to get some time in the woods between the showers for the next couple of days.

Good luck to everyone! I'm new to the club this year, and looking forward to meeting y'all sometime.


----------



## Heathen

I hunted pretty much all day Saturday except from 12-2 and I went to get something to eat and hunted Sunday morning as well. I saw a small button head Sat morn walked almost right under my stand, but that was all the deer I saw. The weather was extremely nice all weekend though.


----------



## dixie

I decided instead, with the wet ground, I could sneak around and do some scouting. I still managed to spook one up. I could not tell if it was a doe or a buck. It was just way to thick to see anything other than a white flag.-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------You just nailed it, thats why I'm not crazy about starting til the woods open up. That looks like a totally different place after the leaves drop. Looks like I'll either be on the ground or in a ladder stand this season, I put my lounge on a tree at home and my shoulders just not going to let me climb with it this season


----------



## oldlure

My dad and I hunted last weekend. I had a small button head come in about 30 yards, funny thing I played with him about 45 minutes could not get him to leave. I tried grunting with my mouth, can call about 15 times, even hit my gun on the stand. he wouldn't even look up from feeding under an oak tree, he walked off slow when I put my flash light on him to get down. He want live long like that.


----------



## csalisbury

over 60 hours on Cobbs Legion, I have seen one small button


----------



## J.T.

Dixie, I still haven't set my ladder stand.  If you are interested we could get it set up somewhere.

I hunted Sunday evening along the creek (it was dry) down below the first food plot on Wildcat.  Didn't see anything but there were some people target shooting.  It sounded like they were on the other side of wildcat from me.  When I came out on my 4-wheeler there were two Cherokee Sheriff deputies who I think were looking for the target shooters.  They might have been looking for the group of guys I ran into at the peg board who were looking for a place to ride 4-wheelers.  I informed them that everything shown in white on the map was hunting club and to not ride on it.  I'm not sure where they went to ride though.


----------



## dixie

J.T. said:


> Dixie, I still haven't set my ladder stand.  If you are interested we could get it set up somewhere.
> 
> I hunted Sunday evening along the creek (it was dry) down below the first food plot on Wildcat.  Didn't see anything but there were some people target shooting.  It sounded like they were on the other side of wildcat from me.  When I came out on my 4-wheeler there were two Cherokee Sheriff deputies who I think were looking for the target shooters.  They might have been looking for the group of guys I ran into at the peg board who were looking for a place to ride 4-wheelers.  I informed them that everything shown in white on the map was hunting club and to not ride on it.  I'm not sure where they went to ride though.



Oh Me, I had the law up there Sat. Same thing about the riders, after a talk with the deputies they decided it wouldn't be in their best interest to try to ride there again.  I'll be up late in the morning{Sat} doing the same thing, hanging a stand, give me a call on the cell and we'll work together to get the stands up. Just about everyone I've talked with are seeing deer, just no bucks big enough to take yet. I hunted this morning and the woods are still just too closed with leaves yet.  I may try it again Sat afternoon in a pine stand where its a lot more open.


----------



## gogtboy

dixie said:


> Oh Me, I had the law up there Sat. Same thing about the riders, after a talk with the deputies they decided it wouldn't be in their best interest to try to ride there again.  I'll be up late in the morning{Sat} doing the same thing, hanging a stand, give me a call on the cell and we'll work together to get the stands up. Just about everyone I've talked with are seeing deer, just no bucks big enough to take yet. I hunted this morning and the woods are still just too closed with leaves yet.  I may try it again Sat afternoon in a pine stand where its a lot more open.





Dixie,
Are any of your members seeing any yotes?  My oldest son got one Saturday of opening gun weekend and have also seen a black one running with a regular one.    We are across LS from Cobb's.

Just seeing does also.


----------



## dixie

gogtboy said:


> Dixie,
> Are any of your members seeing any yotes?  My oldest son got one Saturday of opening gun weekend and have also seen a black one running with a regular one.    We are across LS from Cobb's.
> 
> Just seeing does also.



Yep, we have a good supply of them and I've seen several solid black ones. Glad to hear your son nailed one of them, I hope everybody does that. I found some scrapes Sat and talked to some folks that are seeing basket racks moving so I figure the larger bucks should be moving in the next week or so. This as been a odd start for us this year, the deer aren't moving like I'm used to seeing up there by now.


----------



## Allen Waters

i'll be on stand by steve, ya'll just give me a call when they start moving and i will spring into action


----------



## Heathen

Any body seen any thing? Haven't heard from anyone in a few days.


----------



## alphachief

I plan on posting a great story and pictures tomorrow...of the deer I hope to kill in the morning!  Does that count for anything!


----------



## Heathen

alphachief said:


> I plan on posting a great story and pictures tomorrow...of the deer I hope to kill in the morning!  Does that count for anything!



Sure show us the pics and tell us your story.


----------



## alphachief

Heathen said:


> Sure show us the pics and tell us your story.



No pics this weekend.  Didn't get into the woods until Sunday AM.  Hunted till noon and saw nothing...that is until I drove out down Lower Sweetwater.  Got to about the creek and a big 8 point jumped out in front of my truck, crossed the road and headed down the dry creekbed on the other side.  He was a hoss.


----------



## Eddy M.

just an old member watching and WISHING I was there


----------



## dixie

alphachief said:


> No pics this weekend.  Didn't get into the woods until Sunday AM.  Hunted till noon and saw nothing...that is until I drove out down Lower Sweetwater.  Got to about the creek and a big 8 point jumped out in front of my truck, crossed the road and headed down the dry creekbed on the other side.  He was a hoss.



Hey thats MY deer!!!  We ended up with a good week Ron. Ricky took a decent buck Tuesday, several does taken over the weekend, heavy and full of fat, I cked the contents of ones belly, no acorns, only browse in her. BTW, That bucks been running there 3 years  that I know of and nobody's got a shot on him yet.


----------



## Reload

*Poacher?*

Ken and I hunted last Monday morning (10/29) and saw something rather disturbing.  On Hardin Bridge, just south of camp, there was a doe that had either been hit or poached, I couldn't tell.  It was in the ditch on the west side of the road.  I was in a bit of a hurry to pin out and get to work or I would have stopped and looked closer.  I didn't notice it going in, but I could have missed it. It wasn't puffed up and looked fresh.  Critters hadn't gotten to it yet and no flies so it was fresh.  It looked like the hind quarters were gone and the skin was peeled back up the rib area.  Anybody else see it?  I didn't hear a shot all morning.

Sad to say, that was the only deer I saw all morning.   Ken called in a  6 point.


----------



## dixie

Reload said:


> Ken and I hunted last Monday morning (10/29) and saw something rather disturbing.  On Hardin Bridge, just south of camp, there was a doe that had either been hit or poached, I couldn't tell.  It was in the ditch on the west side of the road.  I was in a bit of a hurry to pin out and get to work or I would have stopped and looked closer.  I didn't notice it going in, but I could have missed it. It wasn't puffed up and looked fresh.  Critters hadn't gotten to it yet and no flies so it was fresh.  It looked like the hind quarters were gone and the skin was peeled back up the rib area.  Anybody else see it?  I didn't hear a shot all morning.
> 
> Sad to say, that was the only deer I saw all morning.   Ken called in a  6 point.


I've had 2-3 tell me about that carcass, the tenderloins been cut out and both hind quarters gone, I've looked for her twice but can't find it. We find a few like that every year, I figure its poachers work. I'm glad to say We have a good crop of sixes this year and this brings up something I want to be clear on, so, when I can get a pic, I'm going to post a pic of a six pointer thats considered legal. I don't know why or how, but we have some bucks that have no brow tines at all, There's too many of them for it to be "odd" but if its one of these and the spreads outside the ears{12inches} it'd be a "legal" buck to take. It must be something in one of the breeds in the herd there.
v


----------



## shadow2

Glad to hear Ricky got a good one.  I will be out there some in the evening over the next week or two and Sat am.  I saw some scapes about two weeks ago but have not been back.


----------



## oldlure

Hey dixie can we keep hunters from going in and out of our roads to the WMA or can people use them to go in and out from the WMA. I just wanted to be sure before I meet up with some. I know some of the locks are off in the back.
 I think we are about one week from the chasing. Maybe this weekend will be good.


----------



## dixie

oldlure said:


> Hey dixie can we keep hunters from going in and out of our roads to the WMA or can people use them to go in and out from the WMA. I just wanted to be sure before I meet up with some. I know some of the locks are off in the back.
> I think we are about one week from the chasing. Maybe this weekend will be good.



I think your right about the chasing, I figure it should start in the next couple of weeks. About the roads, any road behind the cables are private property, the others are public access to the wma. If you see anyone going to the wma please just get a tag number for me. The judge can handle the rest of it. If you'll let me know where the locks are missing I'll replace them ASAP


----------



## oldlure

Thanks dixie for clearing that up. I saw a big six pointer last year he was  12" then, no brow tines. Good thing he walked in under me so I could tell. But the most impressive thing was his body size he was the boss. Biggest deer I have seen in two years. Dad and I had made our mines up if we see him this year.


----------



## Allen Waters

can anyone tell me the kind of traffic the wma is getting that adjoins our club. friend stopped by check in station and said they had two pages full of deer checked out now
 most were small does. week of thanksgiving should be good and seems to be when most of the good bucks start moving around on the club. good luck to everyone.


----------



## csalisbury

*back 40*

Dixie, I noticed on the website that the "40 acres on the top of the map" are now ours.  Is that the back forty area?


----------



## Heathen

Hunted till almost noon on Sat and only saw squirrels. I did see a dozen or so turkeys walking along the edge of the road as I was headed out.


----------



## dixie

csalisbury said:


> Dixie, I noticed on the website that the "40 acres on the top of the map" are now ours.  Is that the back forty area?



Nope, thats the area just above the camp on Harbin bridge, if you'll look CLOSE at the pegboard map you can see where that area was "whited in" its a slightly different shade of white than the rest of the map. AW your dead on, I sat Sat where I could watch the paved roads, full of road hunters! There were a couple of vans that musta made a dozen passes up and down both roads in less than 30 minutes. The dnr needs to patrol the roads after opening it that way. I've been stopping at the ck in station to see whats going on on it. So far I haven't seen anything on the log that was impressive.


----------



## dixie

Heathen said:


> Hunted till almost noon on Sat and only saw squirrels. I did see a dozen or so turkeys walking along the edge of the road as I was headed out.



Heathen I know that used to be a great spot your in, I haven't gone there to look but the woods are still too thick, I can't remember this many leaves still on as they are this year, why not move across the road til the woods open up? Something to consider


----------



## Heathen

dixie said:


> Heathen I know that used to be a great spot your in, I haven't gone there to look but the woods are still too thick, I can't remember this many leaves still on as they are this year, why not move across the road til the woods open up? Something to consider



Yeah I might try that. Theres a ladder stand off to the left not to far after you turn on to Wildcat I might try out. There seem to be plenty of acorns in the hard woods where I put the stand, but I guess the deer are just not hitting them very hard. It's a beautiful spot just don't know why I'm not seeing anything.


----------



## dixie

Heathen said:


> Yeah I might try that. Theres a ladder stand off to the left not to far after you turn on to Wildcat I might try out. There seem to be plenty of acorns in the hard woods where I put the stand, but I guess the deer are just not hitting them very hard. It's a beautiful spot just don't know why I'm not seeing anything.



If you mean that real nice two man stand with the skirt around it, its mine and feel free to use it anytime your there. That spot your in should produce, I hunted there and did well, but the woods were a lot more open than they are now, the deer I took there either came up almost straight in line with my old stand or off to the right on that ridge line, I'd bet you can't see the ridge line right now because of the leaves still on.


----------



## Heathen

dixie said:


> If you mean that real nice two man stand with the skirt around it, its mine and feel free to use it anytime your there. That spot your in should produce, I hunted there and did well, but the woods were a lot more open than they are now, the deer I took there either came up almost straight in line with my old stand or off to the right on that ridge line, I'd bet you can't see the ridge line right now because of the leaves still on.



I had a feeling that it might have been yours for some reason. It looks like a nice stand. Thanks for the offer to use it. No there are still alot of leaves on the trees on that ridge some have fell, but plenty still hang on the trees.


----------



## dixie

Heathen said:


> I had a feeling that it might have been yours for some reason. It looks like a nice stand. Thanks for the offer to use it. No there are still alot of leaves on the trees on that ridge some have fell, but plenty still hang on the trees.



Thanks, I've killed a good many deer there, if you do hunt it, most of the time, not all, but most the time, they're gonna come in from behind you on the right side, I'm gonna be over on the other side of the club for a while


----------



## shadow2

This weekend should be a good one if the weather stays cool.   I killed a 8 pt today with his nose to the ground and moving out.


----------



## Heathen

shadow2 said:


> This weekend should be a good one if the weather stays cool.   I killed a 8 pt today with his nose to the ground and moving out.



Congrats on your buck, got any pics?


----------



## shadow2

Heathen said:


> Congrats on your buck, got any pics?



NO....my cell phone died on me and the wife still has the the camera in her car from a baby shower this weekend.


----------



## oldlure

Me and dad was wondering if all the deer are cleaned at the camp if so then is where do you take the rest. I know their is a blue barrel  do you take it off and dump it or what. Dad will be hunting sometime this week. Things should be heating up.


----------



## Allen Waters

oldlure, last year we were taking the blue barrel across the road from camp a ways a dumping it in the woods. might want to check with steve and see what he says.


----------



## dixie

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> oldlure, last year we were taking the blue barrel across the road from camp a ways a dumping it in the woods. might want to check with steve and see what he says.



Still the same place


----------



## shadow2

good luck to everyone this weekend.  It should be a good one.  I will be back out there thanksgiving weekend after some slick heads.  i am hoping that some of you get a big one this weekend.


----------



## Heathen

Hunted all day on Sat. 17th, saw one aorund 10:30 am, but couldn't tell exactly what it was. It was a small bodied deer so I figured it was a doe or button head maybe. I got to see a hawk catch a squirrel right in front of me and that was pretty cool, swhooped right down and got him a the ground as he was searching for acorns. Saw two more does while riding down the road that turns to the right at the creek bed.


----------



## shadow2

so how was this weekend??? I got my best ever this weekend in Il i will get some pics up soon.  A 230lb 9 pt


----------



## dixie

shadow2 said:


> so how was this weekend??? I got my best ever this weekend in Il i will get some pics up soon.  A 230lb 9 pt


                                                              Richard called me late this evening, said it was VERY slow the whole weekend, the one bright spot, someone got a nice buck, I'm going up Monday to do some work, I'll stop by and see who logged it in, he said it was a 8 pointer with 16 inch G2's and 4 inch beams 175 live weight


----------



## Heathen

dixie said:


> Richard called me late this evening, said it was VERY slow the whole weekend, the one bright spot, someone got a nice buck, I'm going up Monday to do some work, I'll stop by and see who logged it in, he said it was a 8 pointer with 16 inch G2's and 4 inch beams 175 live weight



Dang that does sound like a nice buck.


----------



## 480Bull

*8 pointer!*

I shot a 8point yesterday with my pistol. (kinda cool) Not sure if it was the one you're talking about. It was 138lb dressed out so the conversion chart said 170lb whole. No chasing, it was just moving along. We took a picture so I'll send it in to the club's webpage guy.


----------



## Jack Straw

480Bull said:


> I shot a 8point yesterday with my pistol. (kinda cool) Not sure if it was the one you're talking about. It was 138lb dressed out so the conversion chart said 170lb whole. No chasing, it was just moving along. We took a picture so I'll send it in to the club's webpage guy.



If you can post a pic in this thread too!  What kind/caliber of pistol did you use?  To me that isn't "kinda cool", that's just outright cool!

Where are the deer being seen???  Pines?  Hardwoods?  Down where there used to be a lake?  I can't even find more than an occasional set of tracks.  I must be doing something wrong (nothing new there).


----------



## alphachief

Did you shoot it off the North end of Wildcat?  I heard a couple shot over that way around 8AM or so.


----------



## Reload

*8 Point*

I got a smaller 8 point this morning at about 7:35. He was about a 2 1/2 year old that was about 145lbs live weight. Certainly not a monstor but real pretty chocolate horns.  I hit the "Long Can" about 3 times, followed by a few grunts and here he came.  I was surprised to see that his tarsal glands were clean, not dark at all.

This must be the time for pistol hunters!  I shot it with my 45LC Blackhawk at about 35 yards, quartering away (open sites, too!).  He piled up like a sack-o-taters.  He just kicked about twice and was done.  That big ole 250grain handloaded Hornady XTP made a soup out of both lungs.

Here it...er uh....we are.


----------



## 480Bull

No, it was up off Rowston with a long, long walk in. Very thick and a nightmare getting deer out. But you are right, their are always odd shots coming from the lease across the road over there. If I would guess their just shooting for fun not animals. Anyway, I used a 480cal with 325 grain Hornady.


----------



## alphachief

Sometimes it's hard to tell where a shot comes from.  I was off of Rowston Rd. as well (the west side).  That's probably why I heard it so clearly.


----------



## dixie

480Bull said:


> No, it was up off Rowston with a long, long walk in. Very thick and a nightmare getting deer out. But you are right, their are always odd shots coming from the lease across the road over there. If I would guess their just shooting for fun not animals. Anyway, I used a 480cal with 325 grain Hornady.



Congrats 480, Richard called me about your buck late yesterday, glad to hear you have a pic it, send it to me and I'll get it on our site ASAP


----------



## Jack Straw

Nice job Reload!  I like that Ruger.  I have wanted a .45 Blackhawk for years but just can't justify it...well at least not to my wife.

480, 
Up until this year most of my hunting has been on Rowston Road and I can't really think of a place over there where you wouldn't have to drag a deer uphill and at least part of the way through some thick stuff!  I'm sure it was worth the effort.  Now get us those pics!


----------



## dixie

Jack Straw said:


> Nice job Reload!  I like that Ruger.  I have wanted a .45 Blackhawk for years but just can't justify it...well at least not to my wife.
> 
> 480,
> Up until this year most of my hunting has been on Rowston Road and I can't really think of a place over there where you wouldn't have to drag a deer uphill and at least part of the way through some thick stuff!  I'm sure it was worth the effort.  Now get us those pics!



LOL thats one of those places like I grew up at, up hill both ways!!


----------



## Heathen

Congrats to both of you 480Bull & Reload. I think that's awsome you guys taking both bucks with pistols. Thanks for posting the pic Reload.


----------



## 480Bull

Alphachief, not sure eactly where you were, nor exactly where I was (LOL). Hope I didn't ruin your hunt looking for a way to the bottom with my ATV. If I didn't have my ATV, I would still be dragging with a search group looking for me. You had to have heard me?


----------



## dixie

480Bull said:


> Alphachief, not sure eactly where you were, nor exactly where I was (LOL). Hope I didn't ruin your hunt looking for a way to the bottom with my ATV. If I didn't have my ATV, I would still be dragging with a search group looking for me. You had to have heard me?



Be careful back there guys, thats the general area Pete was in when he fell and broke his ankles, and I wasn't kidding on a different post, lower sweetwater does not show on the Cherokee road system so if and when something happens to someone back there, their on there own. Sooner or later, one of the "road thrashers" is gonna get hurt or killed in that area and then MAYBE something will be done about it.  I haven't said anything about this to anyone before and maybe I should have, the EMT's had to be met at Harbin and Upper sweet water to go get Pete out, those are the roads they show on the board


----------



## oldlure

Hunted sat 17th. We didn't see any deer, but my brother got lost on the WMA. Me and my dad walked 5 miles trying to fine him. Two guys in the club pick him up and took him back to the 4wheeler. Thanks. Monday saw small racked 8 pointer, not much on horns but a large body. He was not in rut, walking and eating up the middle of two ridges. Has anyone seen bucks rutting.


----------



## dixie

oldlure said:


> Hunted sat 17th. We didn't see any deer, but my brother got lost on the WMA. Me and my dad walked 5 miles trying to fine him. Two guys in the club pick him up and took him back to the 4wheeler. Thanks. Monday saw small racked 8 pointer, not much on horns but a large body. He was not in rut, walking and eating up the middle of two ridges. Has anyone seen bucks rutting.



From what I can tell, its "spotty" some are going full bore, others haven't even thought about it yet


----------



## OLE MOSSY HORNS

*Hunted this evening*

off Lower Sweetwater.  Didn't see anything.  Seems slow to me.  I live about 8 miles from the club and saw 2 does feeding yesterday under an oak tree on the way to church.
Right beside Hwy 20 before the Jiffy Freeze near Canton.
Maybe the rain this week will help things out with the cold front behind it.


----------



## Reload

OLE MOSSY HORNS said:


> off Lower Sweetwater.  Didn't see anything.  Seems slow to me.  I live about 8 miles from the club and saw 2 does feeding yesterday under an oak tree on the way to church.
> Right beside Hwy 20 before the Jiffy Freeze near Canton.
> Maybe the rain this week will help things out with the cold front behind it.



Frankly, I think I purely lucked out yesterday morning, with the small 8 I harvested.  The spot I'm hunting was tore up late last year, with a nice scrape and several well used trails.  This year, you can barely tell this area is being traveled.  Until yesterday, no sign at all, not even a pile of droppings.  The deer I took, is the first one I've seen this year, other than the poached doe just down from camp 2 weeks ago. After taking that deer (since it was dark when I walked in), I saw where that same scrape has been freshened, but only once and recently.  It looked like it had just been pawed out a could of strokes and no leaves or straw were in the scrape so it was fresh.  The deer I took was walking in that general direction, so it might be (have been) his.  I kinda doubt it, though, since his tarsal glands were clean, not the slightest bit dark.  I think he was getting ready to start, though, since he had been rubbing heavily.  The base of his antlers were full of fresh tree bark.  

In my experience, they are either in the middle of the rut or at the tail end of the rut by now.  I think the warm weather and drought has them really messed up.  It was so dang warm yesterday morning, I had to come out of my light fleece jacket when I got to my stand! I think the fog, clouds, and no wind helped. I agree, maybe the rain and cooler weather will help. What we really need is some freezing weather!


----------



## shadow2

Who all is planning on being out there this weekend.  I will be there friday and sat as well as monday looking for some slick heads.  I will let you know what kind of bucks i see as well.  good luck to all this weekend.


----------



## dixie

shadow2 said:


> Who all is planning on being out there this weekend.  I will be there friday and sat as well as monday looking for some slick heads.  I will let you know what kind of bucks i see as well.  good luck to all this weekend.



We're doing Thanksgiving Sunday, you've got me to thinking about using the smokepole this weekend. its gonna depend on what the weather does more than anything, I'm planning on being there Friday. I've just about made up my mind to do a very foolish thing, take some of the IWC seed I have left and re-seed the rock garden while its raining, I have no idea if it'd make or not, but that bare field  is driving me nuts


----------



## shadow2

dixie said:


> We're doing Thanksgiving Sunday, you've got me to thinking about using the smokepole this weekend. its gonna depend on what the weather does more than anything, I'm planning on being there Friday. I've just about made up my mind to do a very foolish thing, take some of the IWC seed I have left and re-seed the rock garden while its raining, I have no idea if it'd make or not, but that bare field  is driving me nuts



Funny you mention the smoke pole I am thinking of carrying it and my bow with me.  30 or less bow 30 or more yards smoke pole..  just something a little diffenent.


----------



## shadow2

either way i think that the centerfires are staying at the house.


----------



## shadow2

Is it just me or has it been a little slow out there so far this year....


----------



## dixie

shadow2 said:


> Is it just me or has it been a little slow out there so far this year....



Ricky callled me this afternoon, Richard got another doe and he and his Dad saw a couple, didn't take any shots tho, started out as the oddest year I've ever seen there, still is, here it is after Thanksgiving and the woods just now opening up, creeks most all dry, deer not moving, some bucks in rut, others not even thinking about it, strange year. One thing on the upside, the plots I looked at earlier this week are beginning to green up some


----------



## dawglover73

Never seen it this slow.  I am hoping now that it's more open we will at least see more deer.  I have hunted my old standby's...  The first plot on Wildcat, Davis, the tripod, etc...  nothing.  I always score on those, if nothing else, a doe is a gimme (usually).


----------



## shadow2

there have been two does a nice 8 and two yotes taken this weekend.. a few other does were seen yesterday.  this am was about dead except for the 8pt


----------



## dixie

dawglover73 said:


> Never seen it this slow.  I am hoping now that it's more open we will at least see more deer.  I have hunted my old standby's...  The first plot on Wildcat, Davis, the tripod, etc...  nothing.  I always score on those, if nothing else, a doe is a gimme (usually).



dawg, don't ask me why, I don't have a crystal ball, BUT, I have a feeling things are about to break loose for us, I figure things, for whatever reason, are about three weeks behind where they should be. The buck taken this morning was chasing, BUT, his hocks weren't even smelling yet, the woods are just about opened to where they need to be, last nights freeze and the coming rain{if it makes it} should finish the leaves, oh, three bucks were walked up on, now, why are the bucks still running together this late? Like I said, strange year so far.


----------



## Reload

Dixie, are we getting any pictures of the bucks being taken?  I know there haven't been all that many yet, but I know mine was the 5th one taken and there has been at least one more 8 point since.  We only have Ricky's first 8 point on the website so far.  Just wunderin, not complaining. 

Unfortunately, I gotta go to Chicago tomorrow where they're forecasting rain tomorrow turning to snow by the time I get there.  Fun!  But, I am taking the 3rd thru the 6th off so maybe I'll have some time to hit the woods again!  I hope somebody scores big this week.  Good luck!!!


----------



## dixie

Reload said:


> Dixie, are we getting any pictures of the bucks being taken?  I know there haven't been all that many yet, but I know mine was the 5th one taken and there has been at least one more 8 point since.  We only have Ricky's first 8 point on the website so far.  Just wunderin, not complaining.
> 
> Unfortunately, I gotta go to Chicago tomorrow where they're forecasting rain tomorrow turning to snow by the time I get there.  Fun!  But, I am taking the 3rd thru the 6th off so maybe I'll have some time to hit the woods again!  I hope somebody scores big this week.  Good luck!!!


Yes I do, Charlie's and the other Ricky's both. I'll get them to John and he'll get them on the site for us. I'm happy with the mass I see in the bucks, thats something thats always been lacking there but I honestly believe we've turned the corner on the herds nutrition needs and if this drought will break even  enough to just get the soil moisture up, both the body weights and racks will continue to increase. LOL and leads to thread I'm about to start.


----------



## PAPALAPIN

Older model Prowler, 27' camper with canopy & deck in place.

Located on Cobbs Legion Hunting Club in Cherokee County, at the old "DIXIE" camp site.

This is Pete Freeman's camp site. Anyone can purchase it and move it out, or if you are a member of Cobbs Legion, use it where it is located.

It is a modified set up. It has a double bed set up in the middle of the camper. Air conditioner does not work, but may just need a freon charge. The oven has a gas leak so it has not been used in a couple of years. The gas burners on the stove work fine.

Most of the water pipes are broken, but if replaced will be fine. It has a combo shower tub that works fine if the pipes are replaced, as does the sink. It has a toilet, but the holding tank leaks bad.

I will try to get some pictures that I can e-mail to interested parties.

It is in a great location for use on Cobb's Legion.

You can talk to Pete on weekends at the hunting club, or you can call me at 770-235-2325.

Pete is asking $1,000.00 or best offer +/- for everything in place as you see it.

The camper is offered for sale as is, where is with no warranty expressed or implied.

It is solid and comfortable. It should not be a problem to pull it down the road, but the tires may need to be changed first.


----------



## shadow2

I hunted this am and struck out again.  Although i did find a fresh scrape in the are that I am hunting.  I did hear one shot but no one had sighned out anything in either camp when i left around 11.  All i can say is that it has been one SLOW year...


----------



## dixie

shadow2 said:


> I hunted this am and struck out again.  Although i did find a fresh scrape in the are that I am hunting.  I did hear one shot but no one had sighned out anything in either camp when i left around 11.  All i can say is that it has been one SLOW year...



Yep, but I have a feeling the worms about to turn, I was up there all day Thursday and saw things I hadn't seen for a while, I do think we're going to run out of season before things get back to normal tho


----------



## hunter504

Yeah... I was the one who shot this morning and missed.  I hunted Monday, Tuesday and Thursday afternoons and didn't see anything.  I guess it is just not good hunting up there in the afternoon or I'm just not in the right spot.


----------



## shadow2

hunter504 said:


> Yeah... I was the one who shot this morning and missed.  I hunted Monday, Tuesday and Thursday afternoons and didn't see anything.  I guess it is just not good hunting up there in the afternoon or I'm just not in the right spot.



I have not done all that well in the afternoons.  I see just a couple each year in the evenings..and always near some type of food source not counting the plots...i try to stay off of them.


----------



## OLE MOSSY HORNS

*No luck for me either*

this morning.  Did anyone else feel like the helicopter was seeking them out this morning?  Must have flown over me about 8 times.

Woods are really open now so hopefully that will help us all in seeing the deer when they do move.

Good luck this weekend.


----------



## shadow2

OLE MOSSY HORNS said:


> this morning.  Did anyone else feel like the helicopter was seeking them out this morning?  Must have flown over me about 8 times.
> 
> Woods are really open now so hopefully that will help us all in seeing the deer when they do move.
> 
> Good luck this weekend.




I have had them do circles around me in the bast.   It is like a south ga gnat or something.  And again best of luck to all this weekend.


----------



## Squirreldawghunter

I saw a small bodied 4 point, a spike that came to within 10 feet of my stand, and a couple of does this morning. I was just happy to see them though. They were the first deer that I have seen in 3 weeks. 

That dang helicopter got on my last nerve. It was like it was intentionaly flying circles around the club.


----------



## REMINGTON710

I've only seen 7 or 8 deer up there all year. that is better than ;ast year when I was skunked on seeing deer.


BTW why didn't you shoot the 6?


----------



## dixie

BTW why didn't you shoot the 6?       ----------------------     If'n your gonna keep on hangin around with dawg, you'd BETTER get him to print you off a copy of the rules young man!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> BTW why didn't you shoot the 6?       ----------------------     If'n your gonna keep on hangin around with dawg, you'd BETTER get him to print you off a copy of the rules young man!!!



steve I wasn't paying attention....


I remember y'all have the 4 point or better rule 


last 2 weekends I have been at clubs that you kill what you want....


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> steve I wasn't paying attention....
> 
> 
> I remember y'all have the 4 point or better rule
> 
> 
> last 2 weekends I have been at clubs that you kill what you want....



buy um books, send um to school and they chew the covers off, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dixie

shadow2 said:


> I have had them do circles around me in the bast.   It is like a south ga gnat or something.  And again best of luck to all this weekend.



Your not AWOL or something  are you shadow??


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> buy um books, send um to school and they chew the covers off, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dixie

QUOTE=REMINGTON710;1640291][/QUOTE]

 No sweat remmy, the season's bout over with for this year, I'm gonna take you under my wing this spring and teach you bout planting for the critters and such, just think, you'll be sweating and working, bouncing around on the tractor, smelling like diesel fuel  and doing work while the others are in the woods hunting turkeys, doesn't that sound like FUN!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> QUOTE=REMINGTON710;1640291]



 No sweat remmy, the season's bout over with for this year, I'm gonna take you under my wing this spring and teach you bout planting for the critters and such, just think, you'll be sweating and working, bouncing around on the tractor, smelling like diesel fuel  and doing work while the others are in the woods hunting turkeys, doesn't that sound like FUN!!![/QUOTE]

i'll do it...


----------



## dutchman

Y'all be careful, dixie. You know that the boy has a history with mechanical equipment. Tractors, chain saws, that sort of thing...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

For the sake of everyone and their equipment...don't let him drive!!


----------



## shadow2

dixie said:


> Your not AWOL or something  are you shadow??



Nope i am still here....went out this am and battled the wind.  not even a bird sighted.  It is all or nothing when hunting in the wind.  i have had some of my best days and some of my worst.  doday was not one of the better ones.


----------



## dawglover73

dixie said:


> BTW why didn't you shoot the 6?       ----------------------     If'n your gonna keep on hangin around with dawg, you'd BETTER get him to print you off a copy of the rules young man!!!




Steve, he's a 15 year old boy that has about 100 girls a day calling him.  I've told him the rules a million times but for some reason he seems to have other things on his mind...


----------



## dawglover73

dixie said:


> I've had 2-3 tell me about that carcass, the tenderloins been cut out and both hind quarters gone, I've looked for her twice but can't find it. We find a few like that every year, I figure its poachers work. I'm glad to say We have a good crop of sixes this year and this brings up something I want to be clear on, so, when I can get a pic, I'm going to post a pic of a six pointer thats considered legal. I don't know why or how, but we have some bucks that have no brow tines at all, There's too many of them for it to be "odd" but if its one of these and the spreads outside the ears{12inches} it'd be a "legal" buck to take. It must be something in one of the breeds in the herd there.
> v



This is the first time I have read this entire thread.  But, this same situation occured the day before Thanksgiving.  Right near the paved road.  Perfect deer, head cut off and not a bit of meat taken from it.  I got to it right when the meatbirds did.  They had the carcass picked clean by the time I left.


----------



## dawglover73

oldlure said:


> Thanks dixie for clearing that up. I saw a big six pointer last year he was  12" then, no brow tines. Good thing he walked in under me so I could tell. But the most impressive thing was his body size he was the boss. Biggest deer I have seen in two years. Dad and I had made our mines up if we see him this year.



I am reading this entire thread for the first time.  But, interesting you guys are talking about big, wide 6 pointers.  Look at this dude I shot a few years ago up there.  It was way heavier than the 8 I have on the wall from up there.  I almost mounted him, since it was an interesting 6.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dutchman said:


> Y'all be careful, dixie. You know that the boy has a history with mechanical equipment. Tractors, chain saws, that sort of thing...



tractor?? i've never torn one up....


----------



## dixie

dawglover73 said:


> I am reading this entire thread for the first time.  But, interesting you guys are talking about big, wide 6 pointers.  Look at this dude I shot a few years ago up there.  It was way heavier than the 8 I have on the wall from up there.  I almost mounted him, since it was an interesting 6.



Yup and I still can't find out why those deer don't have brow tines, they started showing up a good bit a few years back


----------



## Shark Hunter

I haven't been to the club in a about a month. How many bucks and how many doe have been taken this year?


----------



## CARDNUT

dawglover73 said:


> This is the first time I have read this entire thread.  But, this same situation occured the day before Thanksgiving.  Right near the paved road.  Perfect deer, head cut off and not a bit of meat taken from it.  I got to it right when the meatbirds did.  They had the carcass picked clean by the time I left.



I've been hearing some shots after dark from that neck of the woods since thanksgiving.  I think a couple of folks need to have a stake out over there and nip that in the bud.!!!! I've also seen 4 does or bucks in the same shape just off the road on the wma land near the campground....... 

Hey Dixie, I live about 15 minutes up the road from ya'll and if you need any help at all with the planting or anything, give me a buzz..... I'll be up there!!! Actually, I'm looking forward to it..           Later............NUT


----------



## shadow2

So how was this weekend..  I was trying to get out there but the honey do list just kept on growing.


----------



## dixie

shadow2 said:


> So how was this weekend..  I was trying to get out there but the honey do list just kept on growing.



I haven't heard shadow, I had planned to go up for the weekend but that got changed over Di's graduation stuff and next weekend's out for me because of the same, I'm not complaining tho, after two years, all this will be behind us come Jan 15th!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN

LORI GOT THREE DOES ON SATURDAY.

She could have gotten four but she is only allowed three does per season,   She goes by the rules.  She got a 7 pt a couple of weeks ago, so four of the deer logged in the DIXIE Campsite are hers.  She believes in a big finish.  She says next weekend she will take her second buck and finish the season.  Pete is still skunked!


----------



## dixie

PAPALAPIN said:


> LORI GOT THREE DOES ON SATURDAY.
> 
> She could have gotten four but she is only allowed three does per season,   She goes by the rules.  She got a 7 pt a couple of weeks ago, so four of the deer logged in the DIXIE Campsite are hers.  She believes in a big finish.  She says next weekend she will take her second buck and finish the season.  Pete is still skunked!



 now I know WHY pete wants to leave the club!!!


----------



## PAPALAPIN

Gettin' shown up by a girl is enough to make 80% of the members want to leave.

Anyway, next year she won't be around to embarass errybody.


----------



## dixie

PAPALAPIN said:


> Gettin' shown up by a girl is enough to make 80% of the members want to leave.
> 
> Anyway, next year she won't be around to embarass errybody.



interesting thing about that P, the  women hunters I've had the privilege to know over the years always have outdone the guys, I believe they take the hunt such more serious than we do


----------



## PAPALAPIN

Mor 'en me fo sho!!

I don't know 'bout other gals, but Lori is a long, patient sitter


----------



## dawglover73

She's an attractive lady, too.  Pete should just go to his new club and leave her with us.  Pete was down at the cabin the other day talking with me. He was talking with me while she was in the woods.  I know you can't kill them at my cabin!  They are good folks.


----------



## Allen Waters

i might be wrong about this but if Lori shot those does saturday any where near Petes food plot, i was up a tree  about three hundred yards or so from her.  would explain why i sat til 12:30 and saw no deer, she already got em all . great folks i have talked with them several times, Lori is a bow hunter too. pretty cool!


----------



## csalisbury

Shark Hunter said:


> I haven't been to the club in a about a month. How many bucks and how many doe have been taken this year?



TTT...anyone know?


----------



## OLE MOSSY HORNS

*Somebody left the furnace on.*

Hunted with my son yesterday afternoon.  Almost too hot to take.  I don't foresee the deer moving any more until after some cool weather moves back in.

Didn't even see any squirrels moving yesterday.  Probably didn't have any sunscreen.

Will give it another try this weekend after the front moves thru.  Hopefully a lot cooler.


----------



## dixie

csalisbury said:


> TTT...anyone know?



Sorry, I missed this, the log books disappeared from our camp. I suspect the wind from the front that moved thur got it but I can't be sure, the last time I cked it there were 20 listed on it and only one was listed at the other camp, with Lorie's three that would bring the total  to 24 that I'm aware of.


----------



## Bowyer29

On 3600 acres!


----------



## dixie

Bowyer29 said:


> On 3600 acres!



nope, on 3662 acres


----------



## dixie

I posted this on a different thread but for those that miss it there, I just had a call from a guy on his way out {12-13}, he had a large albino deer jump out in front of his truck, he said he couldn't tell if it was a buck or doe but was a large bodied deer, I have to wonder if it could be the same one I saw a few years back, it was snow white


----------



## Jranger

Dixie,
Are they protected in GA? I know they are in several other states.


----------



## dixie

Jranger said:


> Dixie,
> Are they protected in GA? I know they are in several other states.



Not that I'm aware of J, I know one's on display at the Capitol. if that is the same one I saw it has to be 6-7-8 y/o because the one I saw was a whopper then, I didn't say much about it, waiting to see if anyone else saw it or a albino fawn or yearling, not a word about one until tonight


----------



## Bowyer29

dixie said:


> nope, on 3662 acres



Whew, no wonder I hunt down south now. 1008 acres, average of 55 deer per year, only 4 thought that scored over 140.


----------



## dixie

Bowyer29 said:


> Whew, no wonder I hunt down south now. 1008 acres, average of 55 deer per year, only 4 thought that scored over 140.



if your happy there, I'm happy for you, sounds like you've found a nice place to hunt


----------



## CARDNUT

Hey dixie, how many was shot over there last year? Sounds like this year has been pretty hard.......... Drought must be kicking the pants off them deer or something..........NUT


----------



## shadow2

Not going to make it out there this weekend.  But i should some duing the upcoming week.   Best of luck to all that are hunting this weekend.


----------



## dixie

CARDNUT said:


> Hey dixie, how many was shot over there last year? Sounds like this year has been pretty hard.......... Drought must be kicking the pants off them deer or something..........NUT



Card, we did 97 last year if I remember right, we're WAY off track for that this year tho.


----------



## oldlure

I haven't seen a year like this in a long time. Nothing seems right. I wish I knew why, could be a combination of many things. Hey Dixie have you got any Pictures of the bucks yet. I think dad and I will stay out until Xmas week.


----------



## dixie

oldlure said:


> I haven't seen a year like this in a long time. Nothing seems right. I wish I knew why, could be a combination of many things. Hey Dixie have you got any Pictures of the bucks yet. I think dad and I will stay out until Xmas week.



Yep, Johns got them up on our site. I'm beginning to really believe what that guy told me about the drought and the deer cycles, I know from what I'm seeing things are getting "kinda" back to normal as far as movment is concerned and going by what he said, I think our best hunting may be the  last 2-3 weeks of the season, wish I didn't feel this way but I see this shaping up  as being the worse year we've ever had as far as the harvest is concerned.


----------



## REMINGTON710

Hey Dixie, how many deer have been killed up there this year?


----------



## Shark Hunter

This is my second year at the club and my last if some things don't change. From what I remember, last year only about 60 were killed. This year 20. I have heard, because of land deal that fell through last year, that people were not following the rules on what and how many to kill. There is hardly anything in place to stop non members from hunting the club. There are gates on our private roads but either they are not locked, missing locks, have removable links, or paths cut around them. It borders a lot of public roads that allow non members access. I did not post my sticker on my car this year and not one person asked if I were a member or left a note on my card. In all fairness, I did not ask anyone else if they were a member or check their car for stickers. 
Talking to people last year and this year, the general consensus is that there are not many deer on the property. Some hunted almost every weekend and saw only 3 or 4 deer! 
It is hard to find clubs in that area and the guys that are members are good people. Steve especially. That is why I joined the club a second time. 
The club could be a gold mine! Why don't we cut the membership in half and double the price. Have mandatory club days with an option to buy out your day. Have large magnetic stickers for people to stick on their cars so that everyone can see them and know they are members. They can also take them off when not hunting. The first 2 years cut the does down to 1 so we can build a population back. Meet with a state QDM for tips on how to turn our club into something special. 
The club right now is not very good. I think anyone who is honest with themselves will agree. The question is " Is it going to change?".

Your thoughts?


----------



## alphachief

Shark Hunter said:


> This is my second year at the club and my last if some things don't change. From what I remember, last year only about 60 were killed. This year 20. I have heard, because of land deal that fell through last year, that people were not following the rules on what and how many to kill. There is hardly anything in place to stop non members from hunting the club. There are gates on our private roads but either they are not locked, missing locks, have removable links, or paths cut around them. It borders a lot of public roads that allow non members access. I did not post my sticker on my car this year and not one person asked if I were a member or left a note on my card. In all fairness, I did not ask anyone else if they were a member or check their car for stickers.
> Talking to people last year and this year, the general consensus is that there are not many deer on the property. Some hunted almost every weekend and saw only 3 or 4 deer!
> It is hard to find clubs in that area and the guys that are members are good people. Steve especially. That is why I joined the club a second time.
> The club could be a gold mine! Why don't we cut the membership in half and double the price. Have mandatory club days with an option to buy out your day. Have large magnetic stickers for people to stick on their cars so that everyone can see them and know they are members. They can also take them off when not hunting. The first 2 years cut the does down to 1 so we can build a population back. Meet with a state QDM for tips on how to turn our club into something special.
> The club right now is not very good. I think anyone who is honest with themselves will agree. The question is " Is it going to change?".
> 
> Your thoughts?



This is my third year as a member and I've seen plenty of deer every year...including this year.  I haven't shot one this year because I'm hunting one particular deer (or his twin brother) and I've already got plenty of meat in the freezer.  Steve does an excellent job managing the club.  I can only speak for myself, but I hardly ever come to a gate that's not locked up securely.  Sure, it's in a very public area and if someone wants to tresspass bad enough, nothing will keep them out...but it's been like that for years...even the years that a lot of deer were shot.  Now as we've already discussed in other threads, I'd love to have less off-roaders screaming up and down the roads.  For the money and the location, it's hard to beat this club...even in a down year.


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> This is my second year at the club and my last if some things don't change. From what I remember, last year only about 60 were killed. This year 20. I have heard, because of land deal that fell through last year, that people were not following the rules on what and how many to kill. There is hardly anything in place to stop non members from hunting the club. There are gates on our private roads but either they are not locked, missing locks, have removable links, or paths cut around them. It borders a lot of public roads that allow non members access. I did not post my sticker on my car this year and not one person asked if I were a member or left a note on my card. In all fairness, I did not ask anyone else if they were a member or check their car for stickers.
> Talking to people last year and this year, the general consensus is that there are not many deer on the property. Some hunted almost every weekend and saw only 3 or 4 deer!
> It is hard to find clubs in that area and the guys that are members are good people. Steve especially. That is why I joined the club a second time.
> The club could be a gold mine! Why don't we cut the membership in half and double the price. Have mandatory club days with an option to buy out your day. Have large magnetic stickers for people to stick on their cars so that everyone can see them and know they are members. They can also take them off when not hunting. The first 2 years cut the does down to 1 so we can build a population back. Meet with a state QDM for tips on how to turn our club into something special.
> The club right now is not very good. I think anyone who is honest with themselves will agree. The question is " Is it going to change?".
> 
> Your thoughts?



mag stickers can be changed from truck to truck, ours can't. Sorry I wasn't clearer, when you see a lock gone, replace it, I'll be more than happy to pay you for the lock. I think your right about last year without a doubt and I"ve already thought about cutting the doe harvest back, but I have no choice but to wait to see what's going to happen around the lake. There's some "stories" going around about a   change there. may be good, may be bad for us. Odd you mentioned raising the dues, the way it looks I'm going to have to, but nothing like you mean, the cost of everything as gone up  and some plans I have require a small increase. As long as I have the lease, I have no intentions of pricing anyone out, there's more than enough "high dollar" clubs  already. I have to disagree with you about hardly anything to stop trespassers, a LOT of hard work went into digging all that dirt out on both ends of Wildcat and on lower sweetwater. You picked a great time to air this, there's a thread on here now and a guy posted when he saw something wrong at his club, he took care of it or fixed it, I thought to myself, if I only had 10 that would do that instead of calling me first our club would be a LOT better! Yes, I hold the lease and I pay the bills, but its not my club, its yours and the other members, what are you willing to do to make it better?


----------



## dawglover73

I disagree with the notion that it's not a good club.  Fact is, it's a bad deer hunting year in general for the area.  I have been there 12 years, and every now and then you just have a bad year.  I had one awful year, but the next year I was covered up in deer.  

And Steve knows this... there are a few of us up there that I can promise you... trespassers do NOT want to run into us.  I'd say the bulk of us handle the place with care.  It's just been a hard year.


----------



## Heathen

This is my first year in the club and I to have not seen alot of deer, but this is probably the best run club I've been in. Steve is more commited than any past president I have seen. The drought has definitely got something to do with the low sightings in my opinion. I'll join again if at all possible.


----------



## Shark Hunter

If we had the mag stickers in a flourescent color and the membership # matched the tag # no one could transfer one. I can make them on the computer cheap. We just need to be able to see them as we ride past so we don't have to walk over close to the car. I know I don't want anyone snooping around my car with my stuff in it. Maybe 4" x 4".
I just threw out "cut the membership in half and double the rates". I know that it is a great price and unbelievable location. I don't wish to offend anyone with my comments, I just see a great opportunity to make the club better. The acres per hunter are above average if we have 60 members. (How many members did we end up with?) If you are paying $8 per acre than you could cut the membership to 40 at $732. Throw in $18 for seed, locks, stickers, etc and it is $750 each. I feel $750 is avg for most clubs, don't you? 
I feel that family should be included in membership. Also, I want to throw out there, kids under 12 or someone that has never killed a deer could shoot anything. I don't have any kids myself, and I have killed plenty, I just love to hear about the little ones being successful. 
Steve you are right about the 10 members. If you have about 25% of your members who are willing to care about the club than you can make it work. Otherwise, you get the attitude " Why should I do all the work for those that just show up in deer season". What is your turn-over rate?
No doubt this year is really bad weather-wise and very difficult to hunt. I think that there might be to much pressure on them with the amount of members, couple that with the heat and they went nocturnal quick. 
What will I do? Excellent question. I am willing to put in the hours if I feel it will be worth it. I think a succesful deer season starts in January. Give them food and minerals and you will get the quality deer.
This is a little long but would like to hear what you think?


----------



## CARDNUT

Yesterday was my first day on the club!!! I went down just about every accessable road on the property. From what I can tell, it's wide open to anyone that wants to go down these roads. The worst place I've seen on the club is down lower sweatwater road. There is some places down there where you can see that the "party" took place!!!  

Now I know that these are not from club members. I know that there are alot of folks that go down these roads and I ran one off yesterday that was down on lower sweatwater that was running "gullies"... I pulled him out of the big gullie and told him to leave the property or I will call the sherriffs dept to do it for him.....  It is going to take a TEAM EFFORT to put a end to tresspassing...

I was on a club in N.C. and we had pretty much open roads for anyone. We had poachers, partiers, drug users, and even found dead bodies off the roads... It took about 20 of us staking it out of the night, making roads less passable with big gates, and the local sherriff dept. The sherrifs dept WILL lock these people up for tresspassing. But it can be done......

As far as a club is concerned, I don't know much about it. I can tell you that from what I've seen, it is a very beautiful place and has alot of places that will and do hold deer. I looked at a few food plots and they were just as green as grass..... VERY WELL MAINTAINED and good locations!!!!.. Great job Steve!!!!

Bottom line, this year is a bad year for everyone hunting cherokee, bartow, and or cobb counties. I've talked to a club owner up the road from ours and he told me that his club has shot 6 deer all year on 300 acres.  Now, that is pretty darn bad in it's own right. I think the club has alot going for it and I'm positive that the deer are there, you just have to find them. I really don't think that they just up and left due to the drought. I also think that AS A CLUB, we need to figure out a way to keep the tresspassing out and the poaching out. I have seen 4 deer bodies just off the road with heads cut off or just the backstraps cut out. Those were over near the wma land off of macedonia. Kind of hard forcing your will on public roads but we really need to find a better way to keep folks out. They are destroying our roads and with that said, that is probably where the deer are at................................

This is just my 2 cents worth from a VERY NEW MEMBER..... NUT


----------



## dixie

CARDNUT said:


> Yesterday was my first day on the club!!! I went down just about every accessable road on the property. From what I can tell, it's wide open to anyone that wants to go down these roads. The worst place I've seen on the club is down lower sweatwater road. There is some places down there where you can see that the "party" took place!!!
> 
> Now I know that these are not from club members. I know that there are alot of folks that go down these roads and I ran one off yesterday that was down on lower sweatwater that was running "gullies"... I pulled him out of the big gullie and told him to leave the property or I will call the sherriffs dept to do it for him.....  It is going to take a TEAM EFFORT to put a end to tresspassing...
> 
> I was on a club in N.C. and we had pretty much open roads for anyone. We had poachers, partiers, drug users, and even found dead bodies off the roads... It took about 20 of us staking it out of the night, making roads less passable with big gates, and the local sherriff dept. The sherrifs dept WILL lock these people up for tresspassing. But it can be done......
> 
> As far as a club is concerned, I don't know much about it. I can tell you that from what I've seen, it is a very beautiful place and has alot of places that will and do hold deer. I looked at a few food plots and they were just as green as grass..... VERY WELL MAINTAINED and good locations!!!!.. Great job Steve!!!!
> 
> Bottom line, this year is a bad year for everyone hunting cherokee, bartow, and or cobb counties. I've talked to a club owner up the road from ours and he told me that his club has shot 6 deer all year on 300 acres.  Now, that is pretty darn bad in it's own right. I think the club has alot going for it and I'm positive that the deer are there, you just have to find them. I really don't think that they just up and left due to the drought. I also think that AS A CLUB, we need to figure out a way to keep the tresspassing out and the poaching out. I have seen 4 deer bodies just off the road with heads cut off or just the backstraps cut out. Those were over near the wma land off of macedonia. Kind of hard forcing your will on public roads but we really need to find a better way to keep folks out. They are destroying our roads and with that said, that is probably where the deer are at................................
> 
> This is just my 2 cents worth from a VERY NEW MEMBER..... NUT



OK, crying time for me, lower sweetwaters considered public access, same as harbin bridge, belles ferry and bent trail. What everyone calls a road but really is the firebreak can't be touched by me or anyone else other than the corps or so I've been told. Nutt, just to show y'all there are some who do give a rip, I had a call about your truck, LOL, sounds like a NICE but long letter you put in your windshield!  Upside, our lessor's have both Co's law enforcement paying  attention to us. Now its no big secret the dnr's area manager is retiring just after the first of the year and that'll affect us, how? I have no idea but I can't see it as getting any worse than it is. Now, about the herd, I'm no biologist but I have learned a good bit about deer and over the years watched and learned ours. For whatever reason, they changed their habits and routes this fall and for what this is worth, I 've always believed deer wouldn't do that, might be the drought, the moon or the tooth fairy, I don't have a clue but I know know the herds not been "shot out", I saw too much sign early for that to be true. Managing a herd was and still is something I always wanted to do, and provide the "blue collar" guy a place he could go and have a decent chance to take a nice deer, that hasn't changed. That's NOT to say I'm closed minded or don't want criticism, I want to hear input and new ideas, but please keep in mind my desire for both the herd and the hunter. SH, there was a time in the not too distant past on the lease a 90 lb deer, buck or doe, would be considered a "monster" there. In some ways knowing the history on the lease hurts me, because I do tend to forget the newer guys haven't seen the progress on it.


----------



## shadow2

Steve, thanks for the update and all that you do down there.  I know it has been a rough year but I have still seen deer hand had a blast hunting and getting to spend some time in the outdoor.  Heck my wife even enjoyed going out with me in aug and sept scouting around and working on some deep woods food plots that i have planted.   Depending on how things turn out with work, the Army and school I will be looking foward to next year.  Again thanks for eveything and all clubs have down years every now and then.  Let me know what you need to get done i will  have some time off between now and the first of the year and then a month in late march and april as I transition out of the Army.


----------



## dixie

Thanks to all you guys for the kind words, shadow, where you gonna find a job in the civvie world where you get paid for fallin out of a perfectly good airplane?! OH, BTW, my bride got her "pin" yesterday, now for the state board and our lives get back to normal, for those that don't know, that's her R.N. pin and I'm so proud of her for that achievement!


----------



## Heathen

dixie said:


> Thanks to all you guys for the kind words, shadow, where you gonna find a job in the civvie world where you get paid for fallin out of a perfectly good airplane?! OH, BTW, my bride got her "pin" yesterday, now for the state board and our lives get back to normal, for those that don't know, that's her R.N. pin and I'm so proud of her for that achievement!



Congrats to your better half Steve, I know your proud of her.


----------



## shadow2

Hey Steve you want to get together one day this week for  a sit.   I do now know what i am going to do in the civi world yet...  My wife did tell me to get my civilian free fall license so that i can get my "rush" in every month or so......


----------



## CARDNUT

Dixie, tell your wife congrats because believe me, what she has just done was not easy!!!... When you want to do something bad enough, you will go great lengths to get it done so my hats off to her for seeing to the end!!

I can tell just by how you have managed the food plots on the club that you most certainly do care ALOT for managing the herd. I think you have done an awesome job and I can't wait to get my hands dirty with you soon. 

My note was pretty long  but I just wanted there to be no questions about what, where, and when.. Tell them guys that called that I appreciate them calling. It tells me alot about people on the club that do care and that really is what a club like ours needs....... I'm just glad that I'm a part of it now and I'm really looking forward for next year....... 

I know of at least one person in a jeep that won't be running gullies over there anytime soon because his jeep was in pretty bad shape after I pulled him out. My hope is that eventually these folks that run gullies and plow our roads out like they have will get stuck like that guy and get the hint! We can dream can't we?.....LOL...... Anyhow, great hunting land as far as I'm concerned and I'm available to help out in anyway you need me too................NUT


----------



## dixie

shadow2 said:


> Hey seve you want to get together one day this week?



Yep, I'm going up in the morning and hope to get to hunt a while, then I'm over to camp for a short, then working tuesday, then off again Weds and Thursday, let me know if you'll have any off time then


----------



## Heathen

You gonna be at the club on Friday Steve?


----------



## dixie

Heathen said:


> You gonna be at the club on Friday Steve?



Heathen, I don't yet, BUT, if things stay as planned yes, I should be, I really want to catch up on my stand time! and I think after this front, if things are going to improve this'll be the time to be there


----------



## Eddy M.

dixie said:


> Thanks to all you guys for the kind words, shadow, where you gonna find a job in the civvie world where you get paid for fallin out of a perfectly good airplane?! OH, BTW, my bride got her "pin" yesterday, now for the state board and our lives get back to normal, for those that don't know, that's her R.N. pin and I'm so proud of her for that achievement!



tell the wife CONGRADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! welcome to the working world of RN's---------------------- As far as the club is concerned I am not currently a member-- but you will not find a club president more hard working or dedicated------ the club has fair rules that apply to everyone--- the trespassing/ possible poaching problem is something Steve and the members can't resolve as long as the roads are considered public  -------if my health allowed me to hunt I would join in a flash    eddy


----------



## dixie

Eddy M. said:


> tell the wife CONGRADS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! welcome to the working world of RN's---------------------- As far as the club is concerned I am not currently a member-- but you will not find a club president more hard working or dedicated------ the club has fair rules that apply to everyone--- the trespassing/ possible poaching problem is something Steve and the members can't resolve as long as the roads are considered public  -------if my health allowed me to hunt I would join in a flash    eddy



Thanks Eddy, this means a LOT to me, you've been there and KNOW what it takes to earn this and I hope you know you always have a spot  as long as I have a place to hunt


----------



## Shark Hunter

What if we were to sell memberships like this:
Sell memberships for $750 for 40 members,
Payment would be in 3 installments of $250, 
We set 10 workdays in stone for working. With a mandatory participation of 5 day at the property for 8hrs. (we set 10 days for flexibility)
A member who works one whole day can get $50 taken off their membership $25 for 1/2 day. Maximum $250 off membership. A nice reward based incentive. 
A member who doesn't work the mandatory 5 days gets a $50 increase on their membership for every day they are short of the 5. Ex= works 3 of 5 days is penalized $100 for the 2 days not worked.
A member can only be penalized $250 max.
The 3rd installment would be due July the 1st. 4 of the 5 days of work must be done by this time and you can get credit for one that you commit to for after July 1st. This way we will see where we stand with the money. If we are short members, than we allow new members in at $1000 until we raise the money needed. July  is also the month for the GON edition with the club classifieds. 
I think this gives the guy who really wants a great club and wants to put in the work necessary to achieve a great club the reward of a low membership fee. It also allows the people who don't want to spend the time and energy making the club great an oppurtunity to enjoy it by not taking advantage of those who paid the price by working hard and by paying the price financially.
This club is in a prime location and everyone knows that. I don't think we would have any problems filling a late membership for $1000. Especially after they see how much we would be able to accomplish with a good work force.

What do you think? 
Constructive criticism is very welcome.


----------



## Shark Hunter

Also maybe a reward incentive to a DNR or Cop for catching someone poaching or tresspassing on our property. I know we can not officially give them something for doing their job, but let it be known we "give away" gift certificates to Longhorns or something to DNR agents and cops who we feel go beyond the call of duty.


----------



## alphachief

I'd say you could reduce down to 40 members and require work days...and you still wouldn't have seen more deer this year.


----------



## Shark Hunter

Ok, not constructive. I am just trying to make the club better. If you think its fine the way it is than good for you. Just let me know and I will find another one.


----------



## PAPALAPIN

When it gets down to five members, me, Steve, and my three hunting buddies, I'll join again.


----------



## shadow2

Well I am headed back out there tomorrow.. You can not kill them if you are at home.. Hope to see you there steve


----------



## Shark Hunter

Any other members out there that want to throw their 2 cent in?


----------



## alphachief

Shark Hunter said:


> Ok, not constructive. I am just trying to make the club better. If you think its fine the way it is than good for you. Just let me know and I will find another one.



Sorry, it wasn't meant to be anything other than constuctive.  You threw your suggestion out and asked for it to be commented on.  I know your sincerely trying to make the club better, I just don't think it would solve the problem that got this whole thing started...that being, seeing more deer and killing more bucks.


----------



## Shark Hunter

I appreciate that. I am not really involved in what is planned for things. Are there workdays set up? Do people have sufficient time to plan for them? I know people work on the club but nobody has called me. I am sure the guys that do work it feel that they do all the work and nobody appreciates it. I know I would.
Are there any plots for winter, spring, summer, fall planned?
Are there any mineral licks available in the spring when antlers are being grown? 
Please nobody think that I am being critical of the plan that is set up. I just want to know what plan is in place?


----------



## shadow2

I just think that we are having a bad year...It could be any number of things of a combination of many factors.  I do not think that massive changes are needend lets be patient and see what happens next year.  THat will give us a better idea of what is going on and weater or not this year was just a off year of if something has drastically changed.


----------



## Shark Hunter

I know food plots are hard to grow in a drought. We used to get a power washer trailer and fill it up with water from our lake or creek with a pump and water the plots once a week if it didn't rain.


----------



## Shark Hunter

shadow2 said:


> I just think that we are having a bad year...It could be any number of things of a combination of many factors.  I do not think that massive changes are needend lets be patient and see what happens next year.  THat will give us a better idea of what is going on and weater or not this year was just a off year of if something has drastically changed.



I have been a member for only 2 years so I have limited knowledge of the club. What was it like before? I saw the food plots on the website that were awesome in 2004. Was that one of the best years?


----------



## shadow2

Shark Hunter said:


> I have been a member for only 2 years so I have limited knowledge of the club. What was it like before? I saw the food plots on the website that were awesome in 2004. Was that one of the best years?



This is my third year on the club and i know some guys that were members before me.   True the plots were high in 04 but the weather was totally different.  I have seen realy good deer each of my three years and have seen  a decent number of deer this year.  I saw tons of sign early on in the year.  I believe the only reason that i have not seen more deer is bc i have not hunted as much due to a crazy work scheduel


----------



## Shark Hunter

shadow2 said:


> This is my third year on the club and i know some guys that were members before me.   True the plots were high in 04 but the weather was totally different.  I have seen realy good deer each of my three years and have seen  a decent number of deer this year.  I saw tons of sign early on in the year.  I believe the only reason that i have not seen more deer is bc i have not hunted as much due to a crazy work scheduel



Do you think any changes should be made? If yes, what would you want changed and how would you do it different?
And will you please kill that monster tomorrow? I really need some motivation.


----------



## dawglover73

I like it like it is.  To give you guys an idea of the improvement, I went my first 4 or 5 years on the club hunting hard and not even seeing a buck better than four points.


----------



## Shark Hunter

dawglover73 said:


> I like it like it is.  To give you guys an idea of the improvement, I went my first 4 or 5 years on the club hunting hard and not even seeing a buck better than four points.



Is there anything that your last club (the one before Cobb's ) did you thought was a good idea that maybe we should incorporate?


----------



## dawglover73

Shark Hunter said:


> Is there anything that your last club (the one before Cobb's ) did you thought was a good idea that maybe we should incorporate?



Yeah, we threw out new people that tried to change a proven club.  I'm totally kidding!  Glad you have such interest in it.  

Fact is, my old club did nothing right.  But I can say that I wish we had to pin in with dedicated pins that have our name or member number on them.  That would put an end to a lot of the walk-ups and nonsense.


----------



## Shark Hunter

Great idea! How many members exactly are in the club this year?
It would also make us more approachable to other members who don't know anybody. If you knew who you were hunting beside you could ask him how it went the next time you saw him. I like it.


----------



## dixie

dawglover73 said:


> Yeah, we threw out new people that tried to change a proven club.  I'm totally kidding!  Glad you have such interest in it.
> 
> Fact is, my old club did nothing right.  But I can say that I wish we had to pin in with dedicated pins that have our name or member number on them.  That would put an end to a lot of the walk-ups and nonsense.



dawg, remember the numbered pins I got Grady to make us a few years ago? I like the idea too, problem is, I can't find numbered pins for sale and if you'll think back dawg, the heads came off and the pin stayed in the board, that was the year April sectioned off the map, made a drop dead beautiful job out of it and it was stolen that night. PLEASE don't take this as me being against ideas, I'm not, problem is, there's not much I haven't tried, just like the map this year, Rick made us a nice color map, it lasted one day before it was  stolen. I may as well go ahead and tell y'all, a number system is in the works, nothing fancy, but your decal and membership cards will be numbered the same for next year and I don't have any choice but to up the dues to cover the cost of the plots needs, I haven't done any figuring yet, but more than likely to 500 maybe 525 I doubt 525 but I'll have to see how fuel prices and fertilizer prices hold or rise. I'm ordering seed from W.I. just after the first of the year, before the sales off. IF we get more rain the ones redone this year should be OK. I was up today and even the rock gardens trying to green up a little. Most all the ones on the paved rd are going to have to be redone and at least one, maybe both of the old wma plots on wildcat and at least two on davis, oh me, its too early to be thinking about all this! Y'all keep the ideas flowing and I'll stay outa the thread on this topic.


----------



## Shark Hunter

dixie said:


> dawg, remember the numbered pins I got Grady to make us a few years ago? I like the idea too, problem is, I can't find numbered pins for sale and if you'll think back dawg, the heads came off and the pin stayed in the board, that was the year April sectioned off the map, made a drop dead beautiful job out of it and it was stolen that night. PLEASE don't take this as me being against ideas, I'm not, problem is, there's not much I haven't tried, just like the map this year, Rick made us a nice color map, it lasted one day before it was  stolen. I may as well go ahead and tell y'all, a number system is in the works, nothing fancy, but your decal and membership cards will be numbered the same for next year and I don't have any choice but to up the dues to cover the cost of the plots needs, I haven't done any figuring yet, but more than likely to 500 maybe 525 I doubt 525 but I'll have to see how fuel prices and fertilizer prices hold or rise. I'm ordering seed from W.I. just after the first of the year, before the sales off. IF we get more rain the ones redone this year should be OK. I was up today and even the rock gardens trying to green up a little. Most all the ones on the paved rd are going to have to be redone and at least one, maybe both of the old wma plots on wildcat and at least two on davis, oh me, its too early to be thinking about all this! Y'all keep the ideas flowing and I'll stay outa the thread on this topic.



Dixie, you are the one we need to hear from the most. You have seen what has worked and what has not. You know the number of members and hear the most from them. Your the man that the final decision comes to. Please stay in this thread.
How many members exactly do we have this year?


----------



## dawglover73

Hey Steve, can I get on the tractor some this spring?  I want to be more into the plots.


----------



## dixie

dawglover73 said:


> Hey Steve, can I get on the tractor some this spring?  I want to be more into the plots.



sure, IF you'll bring your NEW 4-wheeler so Remmy can ride me around while you plow!!! Oh, Heathen had ask me if I was going to be up this weekend, with all thats been going on here, I had forgotten but was reminded tonight our anniversary's Friday, Sooooo, its just gonna depend on what mama wants to do


----------



## Shark Hunter

How many members are in the club this year?


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> How many members are in the club this year?



shark, how bout PMing me, I'd like to know who I'm talking with


----------



## Shark Hunter

dixie said:


> shark, how bout PMing me, I'd like to know who I'm talking with



I don't mind telling you in public. Bill Adams


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> I don't mind telling you in public. Bill Adams


 thanks Bill, dawg, shadow, and most the others I know by there screen names, I didn't know yours


----------



## Shark Hunter

That's allright. I have met you once at the peg board, and once last year.


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> That's allright. I have met you once at the peg board, and once last year.



yep


----------



## Shark Hunter

How many members are in the club this year?


----------



## dixie

Bill, if you'd like to call me, I'll be happy to talk about anything you'd like to know, but  don't ask or expect me to post the clubs business on a open message board


----------



## Shark Hunter

I didn't know the club membership was a big secret. You have posted the # of members before haven't you?


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> I didn't know the club membership was a big secret. You have posted the # of members before haven't you?



nope or not that I remember , and its not a big secret, why are you pushing?


----------



## Shark Hunter

I was wanting to know the ratio of acres to hunters, why are you dodging?


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> I was wanting to know the ratio of acres to hunters, why are you dodging?



mostly because after I posted my plans and why I do things the way I do ,you totally ignored it


----------



## Shark Hunter

No you told me about the wanting to price it so the blue collar guy can still afford it and I incorporated that in a payment plan Idea. You told me people would transfer the stickers from car to car and I gave a way we could stop that. No, I am listening and just trying to help.
How many members are in the club this year?


----------



## Shark Hunter

Did my last post just get erased?

How many members are in the club?


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> No you told me about the wanting to price it so the blue collar guy can still afford it and I incorporated that in a payment plan Idea. You told me people would transfer the stickers from car to car and I gave a way we could stop that. No, I am listening and just trying to help.
> How many members are in the club this year?



and you would raise the dues to a 1000 a year? most the guys I'm thinking of are a LOT more blue collar than that and what would the ones that either can't afford that or couldn't come up with the down payment on time? At 475 I have guys that make payments for that


----------



## Shark Hunter

Ok it was an idea you didn't like. I understand. That's fine. But I did listen to you.
How many members are in the club this year? Why is this so secret?


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> Ok it was an idea you didn't like. I understand. That's fine. But I did listen to you.
> How many members are in the club this year? Why is this so secret?



give me a call on my cell tomorrow and we'll talk


----------



## Shark Hunter

I think you should tell everyone on this board. I think you should let everyone in Cobbs Legion Hunting Club know exactly how many members are in their club.
I think you should do it for no other reason than it's the right thing to do!


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> I think you should tell everyone on this board. I think you should let everyone in Cobbs Legion Hunting Club exactly how many members are in their club.
> I think you should do it for no other reason than it's the right thing to do!



and when they call and ask I'll be happy too.


----------



## Shark Hunter

Why is the # of hunters at a hunting camp such a secret?
This was just a simple question.


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> Why is the # of hunters at a hunting camp such a secret?
> This was just a simple question.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bill, if you'd like to call me, I'll be happy to talk about anything you'd like to know, but don't ask or expect me to post the clubs business on a open message board


----------



## Shark Hunter

You did post the # this year on your own thread "Openings"
Why not now?


----------



## dixie

Bill, I don't remember, but both my numbers are on our website


----------



## Shark Hunter

Well you told us when we joined last year that the membership was 61. On your own thread "openings" you said 90. Which was it, exactly?
It was just a simple question so I could get some ideas to bring to this club, but now you have me very suspiscious of the membership totals?
Do you even know the total? 
I did notice in the rules you made that membership total at your discretion. I think everyone should know what your discretion totals up to, don't you?


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> Well you told us when we joined last year that the membership was 61. On your own thread "openings" you said 90. Which was it, exactly?
> It was just a simple question so I could get some ideas to bring to this club, but now you have me very suspiscious of the membership totals?
> Do you even know the total?
> I did notice in the rules you made that membership total at your discretion. I think everyone should know what your discretion totals up to, don't you?



Bill, depending on when you joined last year, there very well could have been 61 at that time, if memory serves me, you joined fairly early in the year.


----------



## Shark Hunter

dixie said:


> Bill, depending on when you joined last year, there very well could have been 61 at that time, if memory serves me, you joined fairly early in the year.



I joined in August. I was under the impression that was the total number of members that were allowed period. Why is this such a big deal?


----------



## Allen Waters

Bill, i am a member of cobbs legion too, just wondering why you are so worried about how many members there are? lets say if there were 90 members, thats over 40 acres per member! lets look at that on a smaller scale. it would be the same hunters per acre if you and 6 of you friends had a three hundred acre lease. to most people that would be reasonable. i don't know and can't say, but i doubt its even that high. what i do know is i always see deer, plenty of deer sign and the club has good success. look at the pics from previous seasons. i would guess the problem this year would be with the weather and possibly the fact that the wma got hunted the whole month of november. i believe the club is well run. it has problems as ALL clubs do. but, we have always tried to address these problems the best they can be. jmo


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> I joined in August. I was under the impression that was the total number of members that were allowed period. Why is this such a big deal?



its not, so why are you making it one?, and in Aug there very well may have been 61 either PIF or a deposit holding, I've learned over the years not to count a spot filled until the full amounts paid, if you feel I mislead you, I promise you, it was not my intent


----------



## Shark Hunter

I wasn't so worried about the # of hunters until everyone kept dodging the question. Its 1 per 40.7 and it would be 6 of my friends on 240 acres not 300. That sounded harsh, I didn't mean it to.


----------



## Shark Hunter

dixie said:


> its not, so why are you making it one?, and in Aug there very well may have been 61 either PIF or a deposit holding, I've learned over the years not to count a spot filled until the full amounts paid, if you feel I mislead you, I promise you, it was not my intent



And I may have just misunderstood you. I guess we have both gotten our danders up over this and I don't know why. I was just trying to see how many members so I could see about costs for certain Ideas I had and then I saw the difference in the numbers I thought were in the club and what you had stated in the thread and was just trying to get a straight answer and still am curious as to why you just don't tell it openly. Sorry if I p'ssd you off, it was not my intent.


----------



## dixie

Shark Hunter said:


> And I may have just misunderstood you. I guess we have both gotten our danders up over this and I don't know why. I was just trying to see how many members so I could see about costs for certain Ideas I had and then I saw the difference in the numbers I thought were in the club and what you had stated in the thread and was just trying to get a straight answer and still am curious as to why you just don't tell it openly. Sorry if I p'ssd you off, it was not my intent.



Bill, simply because this is a VERY public message board and there's somethings about the club's business I'm not going to post here or any place else for that matter, as a member of the club your certainly entitled to know any and everything about it, BUT, it'll be done in a different setting than on a message board. BTW, our lease is ten a acre, not eight. Good night guys and Allan, I can't wait to see your new rifle!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

dear lord


----------



## Squirreldawghunter

This is my first year in the club. Matter of fact this is my first year in any hunting club. I have lived and hunted in Cherokee County my whole life (35 yrs). I joined the club this year because the land that I used to hunt (my dad's) now has too many homes and subdivisions around it. I felt as though I was being pushed off the land because of development.

 I have family that has hunted the WMA and the land around the club for as long as I can remember. I have a picture, somewhere, of 15 to 20 large bucks that have been killed in the area of the club by members of my family over the years. I have also seen a lot of small deer taken from this area over the years. Club management has done a great job increasing the size of the deer. As was said earlier, there was a time when a 90lb deer was considered a decent deer for this area. 

The deer are still there, the patterns have just changed. I dont feel anything can or could have been done any different to change that. What has happened this year is out of our hands. And it is not just this club. Everyone that I have talked to that hunt in this area (Cherokee, Bartow, Pickens, Gordon, Floyd, oh heck N. GA) says that this has been a strange year. They are not seeing a lot of deer, there patterns and habits are different. My opinion is that it is the drought.

I have seen several bucks this year. A couple of them met the club standards but, I did not have a good shot at them. Now, last week, I had a buck that came up that I did not have to look twice at to make sure it met the club standard. Large body and a large rack. I apparently got buck fever and pulled up on my rifle when I shot. I knew as soon as I shot that I had missed. I took a nice little chunk out of a pine tree that was behind the buck.

As I said earlier this is my first year in any club. I have hunted other clubs with friends of mine as their guest several times. So you can take this for what it is worth, this is one of the better clubs that I have hunted. Plenty of food plots, lots of land, and a pin in board so that no one else can walk in on you. 

The only things that I would recommend to change would be, as said in an earlier post, is some type of identification for the pin in board. I would also like to see dependents included in the price. I have 4 boys and would love to bring them, but just cant justify the extra cost just to allow them to hunt once or twice. I'm in public safety and work every third day. I do most of my hunting through the week while the kids are at school. Most of our weekends are spent at ball games for them. They only get one of two free weekends through out the season where they could go and hunt. Therefore it is hard to justify the extra money. Maybe include them in the fee and any deer killed by a dependent counts towards your club limit. I would be more than willing to give up my deer so that my kids could kill one.

I enjoy the club and hunting it. I have not met many members but the ones that I have met seem like great folks. I feel that managment has done a great job with the club. I plan on being in the club until I am told I can't hunt it no more.

Just felt that I needed to share my opinion.


----------



## Allen Waters

[ Allan, I can't wait to see your new rifle!!![/QUOTE]

, dang!! news travels fast


----------



## CARDNUT

I was just wondering about this.... How many bowhunters  is in the club? I'm looking to find some good folks to shoot my bow with this off season and do some scouting with. I hunt bow about 95% of the time unless I'm in some really thick stuff and maybe I'll carry a shot gun with a slug. If any of you guys would like to hook up and do some hunting, just let me know because I live about 10-15 (depending on traffic) away from the club..... I'd really like to meet some of you guys and put a face with the name.. 

by the way, I drive a ford f-250 with alot of fishing stickers on the back window..... Holler at me if you see me...... NUT


----------



## dawglover73

Shark Hunter, I'm glad you care so much.  So, don't take this as me being flippant... but, it seems like finding a new club that fits your needs would be a lot less stressful for you.  

I know that comes off as harsh, which is not my intent.  I just feel like I have my finger on the pulse of the members and the bulk of us like it like it is.


----------



## dixie

dawglover73 said:


> Shark Hunter, I'm glad you care so much.  So, don't take this as me being flippant... but, it seems like finding a new club that fits your needs would be a lot less stressful for you.
> 
> I know that comes off as harsh, which is not my intent.  I just feel like I have my finger on the pulse of the members and the bulk of us like it like it is.



Dawg, I need to talk to you and put this out for the others also, I don't think you know Robert, he's the guy that had his "foot" removed, just below the knee, he helped me more than I can start to tell at the lease, but after his surgery, and lost his Dad, I don't hear from him like I did, then Lee pitched in. Lee loves to play in the dirt about as much as I do, but he called 2-3 weeks ago and told me he's sold his business and moving to Ala. He plans on staying with us but I know he won't be able to come over to help out the way he did. If you or any of the guys that work with odd hours, off days during the week, retired, whatever, and don't mind doing some towing with your 4-wheeler I'd really like to hear from you. One thing, this is HOT, hard, dirty, tiring work and it has to be done slow. Just wanted you to know what you'd be getting into.


----------



## Shark Hunter

dawglover73 said:


> Shark Hunter, I'm glad you care so much.  So, don't take this as me being flippant... but, it seems like finding a new club that fits your needs would be a lot less stressful for you.
> 
> I know that comes off as harsh, which is not my intent.  I just feel like I have my finger on the pulse of the members and the bulk of us like it like it is.


I agree, I don't think were a good fit. I wish you success in the club and in life. I Hope you and everyone in Cobb's Legion have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## csalisbury

dawglover73 said:


> Shark Hunter, I'm glad you care so much.  So, don't take this as me being flippant... but, it seems like finding a new club that fits your needs would be a lot less stressful for you.
> 
> I know that comes off as harsh, which is not my intent.  I just feel like I have my finger on the pulse of the members and the bulk of us like it like it is.



Not real good with that subtle thing are you Dawg?  Rest assured SH is far from stressed about this conversation.  He was trying to help.

As far as you having you finger on the pulse of the members, I am not sure how that is done in a club with around 100 members, and judging from SH's PM box and the folks that we have spoken with personally, I would respectfully disagree with the "bulk being happy with the way it is".


----------



## alphachief

CARDNUT said:


> I was just wondering about this.... How many bowhunters  is in the club? I'm looking to find some good folks to shoot my bow with this off season and do some scouting with. I hunt bow about 95% of the time unless I'm in some really thick stuff and maybe I'll carry a shot gun with a slug. If any of you guys would like to hook up and do some hunting, just let me know because I live about 10-15 (depending on traffic) away from the club..... I'd really like to meet some of you guys and put a face with the name..
> 
> by the way, I drive a ford f-250 with alot of fishing stickers on the back window..... Holler at me if you see me...... NUT



Card, I've done more bow hunting this year than gun hunting.  In fact, the last few times I've been out...I've left the gun at home and brought the bow.  I've seen 5 or 6 nice bucks this year...at least three meeting the club minimum.  Having said that, I didn't see them  (the three)in bow range!  I'd be glad to meet up out there some time.  I've been in the club three years and I have to admit, I hunt by myself most of the time and I haven't made the effort I should to spend time in the camps and get to know other members.


----------



## alphachief

csalisbury said:


> Not real good with that subtle thing are you Dawg?  Rest assured SH is far from stressed about this conversation.  He was trying to help.
> 
> As far as you having you finger on the pulse of the members, I am not sure how that is done in a club with around 100 members, and judging from SH's PM box and the folks that we have spoken with personally, I would respectfully disagree with the "bulk being happy with the way it is".



Watch out dawg...you got a mess of shark hunters after you now!  We got your back...


----------



## shadow2

CARDNUT said:


> I was just wondering about this.... How many bowhunters  is in the club? I'm looking to find some good folks to shoot my bow with this off season and do some scouting with. I hunt bow about 95% of the time unless I'm in some really thick stuff and maybe I'll carry a shot gun with a slug. If any of you guys would like to hook up and do some hunting, just let me know because I live about 10-15 (depending on traffic) away from the club..... I'd really like to meet some of you guys and put a face with the name..
> 
> by the way, I drive a ford f-250 with alot of fishing stickers on the back window..... Holler at me if you see me...... NUT




I have bowhunted mostley this year also or carried my muzzleloader.. think that i have carried the rifle about 5 times total.  I would love to meet up some time just let me know.


----------



## CARDNUT

sounds good alphachief and shadow...... I'm looking forward to it. I was bow hunting a few times on the wma land this year and saw some real brutes just out of bow range. I kept looking at the sign sheet at the station to see whether or not they had got shot. Didn't look like any of them had got the hammer. From the deer I've seen buck wise, looks like we have  a few thats in the 3 to 4 1/2 range. That's a good sign especially with the wma brown it's downing this year. I'm positive that has put a dent in the population. Only a handful of those deer was worth pulling the trigger on in my opinion. I think with as many doe's that has been harvested this year, it may allow those smaller bucks we've seen this year become good'ns next year..?? I've always thought that the doe's needed to be thinned in that area for a while now....... Don't know how it will effect us but I think we have saw a trickle affect of it this year.. We'll see.......... I look forward to meeting you guys...................NUT


----------



## alphachief

CARDNUT said:


> sounds good alphachief and shadow...... I'm looking forward to it. I was bow hunting a few times on the wma land this year and saw some real brutes just out of bow range. I kept looking at the sign sheet at the station to see whether or not they had got shot. Didn't look like any of them had got the hammer. From the deer I've seen buck wise, looks like we have  a few thats in the 3 to 4 1/2 range. That's a good sign especially with the wma brown it's downing this year. I'm positive that has put a dent in the population. Only a handful of those deer was worth pulling the trigger on in my opinion. I think with as many doe's that has been harvested this year, it may allow those smaller bucks we've seen this year become good'ns next year..?? I've always thought that the doe's needed to be thinned in that area for a while now....... Don't know how it will effect us but I think we have saw a trickle affect of it this year.. We'll see.......... I look forward to meeting you guys...................NUT




Now that's something that needs to be factored into the equation.  I think the added WMA hunting could definately be part of the reason for the change in deer pattern.  Good point Card!


----------



## CARDNUT

there has been about 70+ shot on the wma this year... From hunting the wma I can tell you that I've seen so many deer traveling between the club and the wma. Them wma boys down there are brown it's downing this year and some are shooting them and leaving them laying. The sad part is we have round 2 comming up on dec 26th through Jan 1. It was like the wild west on the wma this year and they really have got the deer scattered bad.  If your hunting in a area that is wide open, I would venture to say if you do see a deer, it would be a doe. They are in the thick and very scattered.....My concern is for the long run. I had heard before that they were going to open the flood gates on the toona wma to thin the herd some so I'm praying that this year is that thinning year and doesn't become a every year event. I've also heard that redtop may be a quota hunt next year as well because they are SWARMED with deer and some GOODN'S too...... We will have to see just how bad this hurts us in the process.....................NUT


----------



## alphachief

CARDNUT said:


> there has been about 70+ shot on the wma this year... From hunting the wma I can tell you that I've seen so many deer traveling between the club and the wma. Them boys down there are brown it's downing this year and some are shooting them and leaving them laying (wma folks). The sad part is we have round 2 comming up on dec 26th through Jan 1. It was like the wild west on the wma this year and they really have got the deer scattered bad.  If your hunting in a area that is wide open, I would venture to say if you do see a deer, it would be a doe. They are in the thick and very scattered.....My concern is for the long run. I had heard before that they were going to open the flood gates on the toona wma to thin the herd some so I'm praying that this year is that thinning year and doesn't become a every year event. I've also heard that redtop may be a quota hunt next year as well because they are SWARMED with deer and some GOODN'S too...... We will have to see just how bad this hurts us in the process.....................NUT



Yep...all but one of the bucks I've seen were in the thick stuff.  The one I saw out in the open was a really nice six point that came under a stand I had set up at a creek crossing during bow season.


----------



## CARDNUT

I believe the club has massive amounts of potential. There are some very big deer on the club. I don't know the deer's travel patterns in this area so I'm just basing what I've seen on my very limited exposure to this area.  As many doe's that has been harvested this year, it wouldn't suprise me at all that a giant gets took next year and the year after. There is alot of food for the deer over there so I know they are not starving. The bucks have good genetics from what I can tell, so all the varialbles are in place, it's finding a way to keep tresspassing and poaching out. WE really need to put our heads together this off season and think of some other ways to try to nip that in the bud. I've got some ideas, I just would prefer to talk about these things in private..................................NUT


----------



## Bowyer29

Anyone hunt harder than Pete F? NO!!!! He took 3 years before he saw a deer! ! 100 members at least, and you will not get a straight answer, 50 of which see deer, 50 of which do not. Before those of you who are going to get angry, I have talked and sat with almost all of you at the club. If you are happy with the club, great, but ask yourself why almost no true locals get in, the people who live on L or Upper Sweetwater. They see very few deer at tehre houses as well, and most say it is because the club kills them all!

I almost cry when there is that much land there and it is not worth my joining. And for thos that care, i was in for 4 years and killed 8 or 9, I forget.


----------



## alphachief

Bowyer29 said:


> Anyone hunt harder than Pete F? NO!!!! He took 3 years before he saw a deer! ! 100 members at least, and you will not get a straight answer, 50 of which see deer, 50 of which do not. Before those of you who are going to get angry, I have talked and sat with almost all of you at the club. If you are happy with the club, great, but ask yourself why almost no true locals get in, the people who live on L or Upper Sweetwater. They see very few deer at tehre houses as well, and most say it is because the club kills them all!
> 
> I almost cry when there is that much land there and it is not worth my joining. And for thos that care, i was in for 4 years and killed 8 or 9, I forget.




Yep, everyone has their own story and perspective on things.  I'm sure there are things we can all do to make it better, but I've seen more deer in my 2  1/2 years in the club than I did in the 5 years I was a member of a club out in Hancock county.  I saw 5 deer on my first hunt.  I shot a nice 8 pt. my second hunt.  I'd say I more often see deer than I don't.  Now again, I'm mainly bow hunting...so seeeing and killing are two totally different things.  Finally, I pretty much hunt by myself...and very, very rarely do I run into anyone while I'm out in the woods.  I don't know how many members we have now, but I would bet a very low percentage of them are ever on the lease at the same time.


----------



## CARDNUT

It really sounds like a club meeting is in strong order. I'm starting to get very worried about the decision i made to join. Rules are rules for a reason and if they are not being followed then that is a HUGE PROBLEM!!! I also think the more members in the club, this is the result: I have no problem bowing out for next year if it will take tensions away from the already existing membership. The more folks in a club is more problems and until some set in stone INFORCED rules are applied to the members, there isn't much hope.............. I could be wrong but I'd like to know what the thoughts are on this. 

I just want a place to hunt and enjoy some friendships.. That's all...............NUT


----------



## dixie

Nutt, if your having second thoughts, thats fine, just let me know what you want to do and I'll honor your decision. One thing though, you've been down lower sweetwater, remember seeing any houses down there?  there's another club between us and the first home on Upper sweet water. and yet another one across from us on Upper sweetwater.


----------



## alphachief

CARDNUT said:


> It really sounds like a club meeting is in strong order. I'm starting to get very worried about the decision i made to join. Rules are rules for a reason and if they are not being followed then that is a HUGE PROBLEM!!! I also think the more members in the club, this is the result: I have no problem bowing out for next year if it will take tensions away from the already existing membership. The more folks in a club is more problems and until some set in stone INFORCED rules are applied to the members, there isn't much hope.............. I could be wrong but I'd like to know what the thoughts are on this.
> 
> I just want a place to hunt and enjoy some friendships.. That's all...............NUT




Card...you gotta do what you want...but I think this whole thing has been blown way out of proportion.  Your seeing deer, you enjoy the time you spend in the woods, the dues are cheap, the club is handy, Steve's a fair guy and easy to work with, not to mention the fact that without his relationship with Mr. W.  there is no club...so I guess it boils down to the fact that some guys aren't seeing deer so they want to revamp the entire club (which I doubt would have any impact on them seeing more deer anyway).  Me...heck, I have absolutely no problem paying my $500 to hunt there under the current format.


----------



## dixie

alphachief said:


> Card...you gotta do what you want...but I think this whole thing has been blown way out of proportion.  Your seeing deer, you enjoy the time you spend in the woods, the dues are cheap, the club is handy, Steve's a fair guy and easy to work with, not to mention the fact that without his relationship with Mr. W.  there is no club...so I guess it boils down to the fact that some guys aren't seeing deer so they want to revamp the entire club (which I doubt would have any impact on them seeing more deer anyway).  Me...heck, I have absolutely no problem paying my $500 to hunt there under the current format.



Whoa now Alpha, keep in mind, two other guys had the original lease before I ended up with it and the club that joined ours was leased for 7-9 years, I'm not sure how long before it was offered to me, Mr W and I are on the same page about the critters for sure, but please don't overstate my importance, I mean, its a hunting lease, and I promise you, if I gave it up, died, moved, lost interest whatever, things would continue right on pretty much as they are now. The public roads are gonna remain public, the locals will continue to try to take it over,the corps gonna continue to own the land around the lake, thank you for the thought, BUT!! LOL


----------



## CARDNUT

I see what your saying Steve. Good point.. Anyhow, I'm done worrying with it and I'm just going to go hunting. I like the club personally and really that's all the matters to me. I also know that there are some very big deer over there because I have seen them with my eyes.... The rest is all grits and gravy as far as I'm concerned.

Alphachief, I will probably see you on friday. I'd like for us to hook up and do some hunting.........Peace and chickens grease....NUT


----------



## alphachief

dixie said:


> Whoa now Alpha, keep in mind, two other guys had the original lease before I ended up with it and the club that joined ours was leased for 7-9 years, I'm not sure how long before it was offered to me, Mr W and I are on the same page about the critters for sure, but please don't overstate my importance, I mean, its a hunting lease, and I promise you, if I gave it up, died, moved, lost interest whatever, things would continue right on pretty much as they are now. The public roads are gonna remain public, the locals will continue to try to take it over,the corps gonna continue to own the land around the lake, thank you for the thought, BUT!! LOL



Come on Steve...we all know your the Rock Star of hunting leases...don't short change yourself!


----------



## 99Roadking

I've appreciated reading this thread just about as much as any thread I've read. I live in Cumming, and have been thinking about looking at clubs around the area. So, I've been keeping an eye on the Cobbs Legion threads. 
Steve, I look forward to hearing about openings, if any, and more about the club when the time comes. I may consider joining. 
Being a Floridian by birth and Florida State Grad myself, me and alphachief should get along fine.


----------



## shadow2

CARDNUT said:


> Alphachief, I will probably see you on friday. I'd like for us to hook up and do some hunting.........Peace and chickens grease....NUT



I will be out there as well on friday..if you want to meet up let me know.


----------



## dixie

Dang!! I never have believed in this stuff, but I may have to change my thinking, my "reading" for today                                                      Wednesday, December 19, 2007

Libra 

Steven,
Your ideas are up against challenges from the lesser talented. Stick to your original plan and openly scoff at anyone suggesting changes. An authority figure will soon guide you.


----------



## alphachief

99Roadking said:


> I've appreciated reading this thread just about as much as any thread I've read. I live in Cumming, and have been thinking about looking at clubs around the area. So, I've been keeping an eye on the Cobbs Legion threads.
> Steve, I look forward to hearing about openings, if any, and more about the club when the time comes. I may consider joining.
> Being a Floridian by birth and Florida State Grad myself, me and alphachief should get along fine.



There you go...I need all the backup I can get up here!  Roadking, If you decide to join, shoot me PM.


----------



## alphachief

dixie said:


> Dang!! I never have believed in this stuff, but I may have to change my thinking, my "reading" for today                                                      Wednesday, December 19, 2007
> 
> Libra
> 
> Steven,
> Your ideas are up against challenges from the lesser talented. Stick to your original plan and openly scoff at anyone suggesting changes. An authority figure will soon guide you.


----------



## Allen Waters

alphachief said:


> Come on Steve...we all know your the Rock Star of hunting leases...don't short change yourself!



i heard he was related to Ted Nugent


----------



## alphachief

AWBOWHUNTER said:


> i heard he was related to Ted Nugent



I thought I'd heard the faint cry of..."the beast is dead, long live the beast" off in the distance before.  Now I know where it came from!


----------



## Bowyer29

dixie said:


> Dang!! I never have believed in this stuff, but I may have to change my thinking, my "reading" for today                                                      Wednesday, December 19, 2007
> 
> Libra
> 
> Steven,
> Your ideas are up against challenges from the lesser talented. Stick to your original plan and openly scoff at anyone suggesting changes. An authority figure will soon guide you.



Oh my gosh, my mother told me tehre would be days like this.

How about we don't talk about the meeting we had with all of us where no one would show us in writing how much the lease cost, flat out told us "No, i will not show you as it is not releveant" and leave it at that. For those of you that are happy with a man making money from your hunting, have a good one.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## dixie

Bowyer29 said:


> Oh my gosh, my mother told me tehre would be days like this.
> 
> How about we don't talk about the meeting we had with all of us where no one would show us in writing how much the lease cost, flat out told us "No, i will not show you as it is not releveant" and leave it at that. For those of you that are happy with a man making money from your hunting, have a good one.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


 Hey Nick, is that when you took me down lower sweetwater and showed me all those new houses built there?


----------



## Bowyer29

No Steve, it is the time when you were lost on the club and did not pin in properly. Please do not make up stories about things I have not done.

It was when Pete, Jack ,Scott and his entire clan were there at Pete's trailer and you refused to admit when we gave you names of more than 35 people you allowed in the club when it was still Dixie, and after Mr. W told my friend Carl how much the lease cost.

We can go on like this forever. I will admit i am not perfect, and that club is not perfect for me. I will post no more opinions on Cobbs Legion in Public Forum, when someone asks, I will PM  and tell them.


----------



## dixie

Bowyer29 said:


> No Steve, it is the time when you were lost on the club and did not pin in properly. Please do not make up stories about things I have not done.
> 
> It was when Pete, Jack ,Scott and his entire clan were there at Pete's trailer and you refused to admit when we gave you names of more than 35 people you allowed in the club when it was still Dixie, and after Mr. W told my friend Carl how much the lease cost.
> 
> We can go on like this forever. I will admit i am not perfect, and that club is not perfect for me. I will post no more opinions on Cobbs Legion in Public Forum, when someone asks, I will PM  and tell them.


So can I and thanks for clearing up the question about the black helicopter shadows been seeing, its the shuttle for all those folks on L sweetwater!!


----------



## dawglover73

csalisbury said:


> Not real good with that subtle thing are you Dawg?  Rest assured SH is far from stressed about this conversation.  He was trying to help.
> 
> As far as you having you finger on the pulse of the members, I am not sure how that is done in a club with around 100 members, and judging from SH's PM box and the folks that we have spoken with personally, I would respectfully disagree with the "bulk being happy with the way it is".



First of all, I handle "subtle" on an as-needed basis, and have made a great life in doing so.  And to answer your question about how I have my finger on the pulse of the club... here's how-

The contributing members... the ones that work up there on NON work days, just because they see something that needs to be done... the ones that openly discuss ideas with Steve, rather than excoriating him on a message board... the members like us that care enough to DO, rather than gripe...  we all talk.  It's in person, on the phone, via email, etc.  

But one thing it's NOT... it's not on a public board where potential members can get the wrong idea.  And it's not in an accusation-minded tone.  

We have all had this discussion up there... Steve probably has had years that he LOST his own money on that club.  Certainly in the years kicking off QDM, etc.  So, until others shoulder the load he shoulders... FOR US... then quit trying to pin him down on everything.  

I challenge you to find a week that he does not put a full 40 in up there.  I challenge you to find a time when you need him that he is not there for you or the club.  

I will leave you with a couple of points... 

1) The other property that I hunt up there (not the club) has been just as dead as our property... it's just a tough year.

2) I have only had one other bad year up there, and the following year was gangbusters.  

3) I speak for myself and 12 other core members that have read this thread...  If you think Steve is making money on the club and disagree with that... move on.  If you don't like the amount of deer you are seeing... move on.  And in your efforts to find a better club in terms of deer, people, location, price, etc., if you find something better, please post the information because I think we all would love to see it.  

And, if you want a reference point, get a hold of me in person or via PM with more nonsense.  Then you may get to see what I look like when I am not being subtle.  I think you will see a stark contrast in the two.  

PS-  SH, judging by your response and maturity in it, I can see you took my message as it was intended.  Your buddy here seems to have his feelings hurt.


----------



## CARDNUT

dawglover73 said:


> First of all, I handle "subtle" on an as-needed basis, and have made a great life in doing so.  And to answer your question about how I have my finger on the pulse of the club... here's how-
> 
> The contributing members... the ones that work up there on NON work days, just because they see something that needs to be done... the ones that openly discuss ideas with Steve, rather than excoriating him on a message board... the members like us that care enough to DO, rather than gripe...  we all talk.  It's in person, on the phone, via email, etc.
> 
> But one thing it's NOT... it's not on a public board where potential members can get the wrong idea.  And it's not in an accusation-minded tone.
> 
> We have all had this discussion up there... Steve probably has had years that he LOST his own money on that club.  Certainly in the years kicking off QDM, etc.  So, until others shoulder the load he shoulders... FOR US... then quit trying to pin him down on everything.
> 
> I challenge you to find a week that he does not put a full 40 in up there.  I challenge you to find a time when you need him that he is not there for you or the club.
> 
> I will leave you with a couple of points...
> 
> 1) The other property that I hunt up there (not the club) has been just as dead as our property... it's just a tough year.
> 
> 2) I have only had one other bad year up there, and the following year was gangbusters.
> 
> 3) I speak for myself and 12 other core members that have read this thread...  If you think Steve is making money on the club and disagree with that... move on.  If you don't like the amount of deer you are seeing... move on.  And in your efforts to find a better club in terms of deer, people, location, price, etc., if you find something better, please post the information because I think we all would love to see it.
> 
> And, if you want a reference point, get a hold of me in person or via PM with more nonsense.  Then you may get to see what I look like when I am not being subtle.  I think you will see a stark contrast in the two.
> 
> PS-  SH, judging by your response and maturity in it, I can see you took my message as it was intended.  Your buddy here seems to have his feelings hurt.




YOU SIR ARE MY KIND OF GUY!!!! I've only hunted the club a few times and walking in the place blind as a bat and saw the following:

1). Deer- Not just deer but well fed, healthy, and strong deer!

2). Well maintained food plots!
3). a Nice campground
4). A good set up with the peg board 
5). can't see any wrong in the new sticker.(sticks on the inside of the truck and can't be removed to give to your buddy).
6). The people that I HAVE MET are dang good people.
7). Everytime I've had a question Steve has been right there to give me an answer and hasn't crawfished period.
8). Alot of dang land to hunt and has a mixed bag of everything.

This is the not so good. (but can be easly fixed)

1). trash on the property ( will be personally picking this stuff up after I hunt friday and hauling it off)

2). The "main" roads are rough (but might not be a bad thing and will surely make someone think before they go down them)

3). People leaving gates unlocked!
4). Again, tresspassers and poachers. (may have to be a team effort on this one)?

BY FAR, the club in my opinion is well worth my money. It has sooooooooo much potential that it's not even funny. From what Steve has done and the guys that DO for the club, it has developed some really big bucks ( that I have physically seen) on the club. It will only get better and better as well........ I'm a DO'ER by nature and I will do my part for the CLUB. Not for him, her, me, steve, but for the CLUB..... That's what a club is about. I really think that if the club as a whole developed a mentality of work at it, there is no roof to how good that club can be and from what I"ve seen, there are alot of folks over there that are DOING!~ For that I say thank you because you've made my hunting better as a new member!!!!....... People just have to make their decision on something, shake hands and just go their way...... Maybe for the disgruntled, it's that time.......................NUT


----------



## dixie

As J/T would say, DEAR LORD! Now, I hope the old saying a word to the wise is sufficient, I THINK I know what started a lot of this, and here's the words, none of us that I know of, that lease there have leases with Mr W&S. They employ a timber management Co to handle it for them and that includes our leases, so when Mr W said he got eight dollars a acre, he very well may, I have no idea what the dealings are between them and the Co. If this doesn't settle some of it, have a Merry Christmas anyway!


----------



## shadow2

On a good note the first part of harden bridge got graded with in the last few days....fairley smooth ride down to the creek crossing


----------



## dixie

shadow2 said:


> On a good note the first part of harden bridge got graded with in the last few days....fairley smooth ride down to the creek crossing



I just heard all of North Ga's going under a wind advisory tonight, I'd throw a chain saw in the back of the truck for the next day or two


----------



## shadow2

dixie said:


> I just heard all of North Ga's going under a wind advisory tonight, I'd throw a chain saw in the back of the truck for the next day or two



will do steve,  when i get out of the woods i will drive the most common used roads and make sure they are clear...


----------



## shadow2

we got a good slow rain out there today.. that should help out some of the plots


----------



## dixie

shadow2 said:


> we got a good slow rain out there today.. that should help out some of the plots



Thanks shadow, I walked the rock garden the other day and for the FIRST time since I plowed it, the soil was soft in it


----------



## J.T.

Speaking of the rock garden, is my ladder stand still there?  I really need to get over there and put a chain on it.


----------



## dixie

J.T. said:


> Speaking of the rock garden, is my ladder stand still there?  I really need to get over there and put a chain on it.



It was when I was there J/T and you picked a good corner,I don't try telling anyone where and how to hunt but next season, I'd suggest moving it back just one or two rows there. Believe it or not, when things are normal, that bottom your overlooking is about the closest thing we have to a swamp there.


----------



## csalisbury

dawglover73 said:


> First of all, I handle "subtle" on an as-needed basis, and have made a great life in doing so.  And to answer your question about how I have my finger on the pulse of the club... here's how-
> 
> The contributing members... the ones that work up there on NON work days, just because they see something that needs to be done... the ones that openly discuss ideas with Steve, rather than excoriating him on a message board... the members like us that care enough to DO, rather than gripe...  we all talk.  It's in person, on the phone, via email, etc.
> 
> But one thing it's NOT... it's not on a public board where potential members can get the wrong idea.  And it's not in an accusation-minded tone.
> 
> We have all had this discussion up there... Steve probably has had years that he LOST his own money on that club.  Certainly in the years kicking off QDM, etc.  So, until others shoulder the load he shoulders... FOR US... then quit trying to pin him down on everything.
> 
> I challenge you to find a week that he does not put a full 40 in up there.  I challenge you to find a time when you need him that he is not there for you or the club.
> 
> I will leave you with a couple of points...
> 
> 1) The other property that I hunt up there (not the club) has been just as dead as our property... it's just a tough year.
> 
> 2) I have only had one other bad year up there, and the following year was gangbusters.
> 
> 3) I speak for myself and 12 other core members that have read this thread...  If you think Steve is making money on the club and disagree with that... move on.  If you don't like the amount of deer you are seeing... move on.  And in your efforts to find a better club in terms of deer, people, location, price, etc., if you find something better, please post the information because I think we all would love to see it.
> 
> PS-  SH, judging by your response and maturity in it, I can see you took my message as it was intended.  Your buddy here seems to have his feelings hurt.



I fail to see how 12 out of 100 is the "bulk of the members", maybe those are the only ones in the club that matter.

Please review my posts on this thread and show me where I said Steve needs to spend more time on the lease, needs to be more accessible, where I complained about the money he makes on the lease, or where I excoriated Steve.



dawglover73 said:


> And, if you want a reference point, get a hold of me in person or via PM with more nonsense.  Then you may get to see what I look like when I am not being subtle.  I think you will see a stark contrast in the two.



...yet another inappropriate and classless comment that deserves no response.

I wish the members of Cobb's a Merry Christmas and much luck for the remainder of the season.

Note: No stress was felt or feelings were hurt in the typing of this post


----------



## rld81269

We are going down tonight. Hopefully I can find a deer tomorrow!!!!!! Still haven't found one yet.


----------



## J.T.

dixie said:


> It was when I was there J/T and you picked a good corner,I don't try telling anyone where and how to hunt but next season, I'd suggest moving it back just one or two rows there. Believe it or not, when things are normal, that bottom your overlooking is about the closest thing we have to a swamp there.



When you say "move back" do you mean back up the hill or back from the food plot?  By the way, please feel free to offer suggestions, I could use all the help I can get.


----------



## Jim Thompson

man you gotta love hunting club business


----------



## shadow2

Best of luck to all that are going to be out there this weekend and for the rest of the season.  I do not think that i will be making it back out there do to family and the hollidays.  go get them.


----------



## dawglover73

csalisbury said:


> I fail to see how 12 out of 100 is the "bulk of the members", maybe those are the only ones in the club that matter.
> 
> Please review my posts on this thread and show me where I said Steve needs to spend more time on the lease, needs to be more accessible, where I complained about the money he makes on the lease, or where I excoriated Steve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...yet another inappropriate and classless comment that deserves no response.
> 
> I wish the members of Cobb's a Merry Christmas and much luck for the remainder of the season.
> 
> Note: No stress was felt or feelings were hurt in the typing of this post




Who are you?  I said 12 CONTRIBUTING members.  Those are the ones that read this thread and thought you were an idiot.  That sounds like a pretty high batting average for you.  

I think the common person with at least average skills of dicernment would know what I meant in my post.  But since you don't, here is what I meant... people that want to pin Steve down, and want to do nothing but act like you... move on.  

Here's a plan... if you have an issue with anything I have said here, then send me a PM or better yet, catch up with me any weekend in camp.  I'd be glad to have a mature conversation with you.  But as of this point moving forward, I won't do it with an anonymous figure on a message board in public.


----------



## dixie

Jim Thompson said:


> man you gotta love hunting club business



 if you don't, it'll drive you crazy in a heartbeat!!


----------



## dixie

J.T. said:


> When you say "move back" do you mean back up the hill or back from the food plot?  By the way, please feel free to offer suggestions, I could use all the help I can get.



Neither J/T your right where you need to be, IMO,  but instead of being on the very first row of trees, just back 10-15 feet to get out of the open, sorry, I should have explained it better the first time.


----------



## Hunter922

Sounds like a fiasco...good luck.


----------



## CARDNUT

Hunted this morning with the guidence of Shadow2!! That guy is a class act and I really appreciate you showing me a little bit of the club this am!! It was awesome.........

Didn't see much action this am up to about 11 am. Very good location I was sitting at and plenty of sign. Had alot of droppings, a few small rubs fairly fresh, and a small scrape. I think the front put them on the bed fairly early this am and I'm going to try it again in am..... I think I'm going to hang in there a while longer than I did today but it just wasn't really safe in the tree I was in. I thought it was big enough to handle a fairly strong wind but once that thing started really rocking, I felt it was just time for me to get down and get something warm to drink..... That wind was cold!!!

Anyhow, If you hunt in the am, good luck to you and Hope you catch a big'n comming or a going........................NUT

Thanks again Jeff for the help bro.......... I really appreciated it...


----------



## shadow2

CARDNUT said:


> Hunted this morning with the guidence of Shadow2!! That guy is a class act and I really appreciate you showing me a little bit of the club this am!! It was awesome.........
> 
> Didn't see much action this am up to about 11 am. Very good location I was sitting at and plenty of sign. Had alot of droppings, a few small rubs fairly fresh, and a small scrape. I think the front put them on the bed fairly early this am and I'm going to try it again in am..... I think I'm going to hang in there a while longer than I did today but it just wasn't really safe in the tree I was in. I thought it was big enough to handle a fairly strong wind but once that thing started really rocking, I felt it was just time for me to get down and get something warm to drink..... That wind was cold!!!
> 
> Anyhow, If you hunt in the am, good luck to you and Hope you catch a big'n comming or a going........................NUT
> 
> Thanks again Jeff for the help bro.......... I really appreciated it...




your welcome..i hope that you fine one moving through there.


----------



## dixie

We went up yesterday, the harvest sheets were found, the wind got them but they were recovered, anyway, not much to add, Jeff S and Kyle took some does, the re-done plots should  look good come warm weather if the drought breaks,the yote population is down thanks to some folks that I've heard from, the lock at the main camp is replaced AGAIN, I walked a little and  now thats it's the end of the season, things are looking like they should have at the start of it.


----------



## rld81269

All that work scouting and hanging stands only to find out someone else was useing them when we weren't there!!!


----------



## dixie

Just a heads up, I just got a call, and no big rush,  Mr W's decided to have 40-50 acres thinned off Davis rd sometime after this season, that'll be about where the new plot is on Davis to the old plot in the curve below it. If you have a stand in that area, it'd be best to pull it. Like I said, no big rush, this won't be done in the next few weeks.


----------



## shadow2

dixie said:


> Just a heads up, I just got a call, and no big rush,  Mr W's decided to have 40-50 acres thinned off Davis rd sometime after this season, that'll be about where the new plot is on Davis to the old plot in the curve below it. If you have a stand in that area, it'd be best to pull it. Like I said, no big rush, this won't be done in the next few weeks.



That will be good for the deer in that area....


----------



## dawglover73

I was covered up with deer yesterday.  Some will be shooters next year.  Mostly does though.


----------



## dawglover73

Oh, and this was in the middle of the afternoon, then it died down at what I usually think of as prime time.  Then, about an hour before sundown it picked back up.  I should have busted a doe (or two).


----------



## dixie

I was up Yesterday and got all excited, there's water, not much, but a little water running in dry branch, more of a trickle, but its the first time in a LONG time any at all been in it, tree blew down in the small wma plot, lots of limbs down all along wildcat, tree blew down across the trail going to the big wma plot, chainsaw time after the season closes, the big wma plot is toast and will have to be redone in 08. Talked with Mr W a few minutes, seems predators are really getting to his birds. Its great to have a lessor interested in what we're doing for the critters. Anyone know anything about setting snares for yotes?


----------



## CARDNUT

I know of a couple for the yotes. I'll be up there about 9 in the am.... thought about hunting a little. Any of you guys going to be up there? If so, let me know, I'd like to meet you all....... NUT


----------



## dixie

CARDNUT said:


> I know of a couple for the yotes. I'll be up there about 9 in the am.... thought about hunting a little. Any of you guys going to be up there? If so, let me know, I'd like to meet you all....... NUT



not me, we're having our family Christmas Sat. down close to Social Circle, looks like either Sunday or Monday for me to finish out the year with, depends on when we come home. I DO NOT wish time away but this'll be one year I'm glad to get behind us at home


----------



## dawglover73

After the season is up, I am going up there to start teaching my boy how to shoot.  Perhaps we can all meet one day and see what needs to be done post season, maybe we can help each other with some stands.  

I know Steve has a honey-do list for us since he will be spending some well-deserved time with his nurse.


----------



## Allen Waters

i would be up for that Bart, just let me know. i have a 15 year old thats just starting to hunt. he needs some target practice and we will need to do some post season scouting for next year too.


----------



## CARDNUT

I'm game as well. just let me know when and where. 

I was up Sat am and I have to tell you. I found some good sign, fresh scrapes, alot of poop, and a few acorns still in this one area and i hunted all day long and didn't see the first deer. I'm confussed about this whole year.

I did however see some really good fat doe's crossing the road from the wma land on the ride to the club. I'm just absolutely confussed on why I haven't seen the deer that should be in these areas. My only guess is that they are nocturnal to the core or something...... I would like to at least put one doe in the freezer before the season is out.. It's a shame for me personally to have all these tags and not one filled this year. It truelly isn't like me.....??........ Anyhow, I'll be up again in the am and try it again......................NUT


----------



## Heathen

Nice to meet you Sat. at the board CardNut.


----------



## CARDNUT

You too bud!!! I'll be up in the am so if you go and get one, give me a call and I'll come help ya get it out...... Sent you a pm.... Later bro.........NUT


----------



## dixie

CARDNUT said:


> You too bud!!! I'll be up in the am so if you go and get one, give me a call and I'll come help ya get it out...... Sent you a pm.... Later bro.........NUT



You know what said about opinions, so here's mine guys, I really believe it goes back to the very hot summer we had, I think thats when things started, then the effects of the drought really kicked in. From what I've seen, everythings about two months behind where they should be. When spring comes, watch dry branch, if the water flows normal, things are getting back to normal, when the trees start taking moisture from the soil again and the creek either runs or drys back up early, that'll tell the tale, IMO


----------



## Jayhawk98

I just stumbled on this forum and saw this thread.  Honestly, it is kind of messed up to hear Dawglover and Dixe giving these guys so much grief.  It sounds to me like Sharkhunter and csalisbury are just trying to make the club a better place to hunt.  I have been a member for the last few years and haven't seen much since I have been on the property.  I have logged plenty of hours both hunting and scouting.  I know this has been a tough year on the deer, but it really looks like the property has been neglected.  I am not sure how much of this is related to the near sale of the land, but the drought is only part of the problem.  For example, I just got back from a trip to a Jasper County on a 400 acre plot and noticed that their food plots are doing just fine.  I also saw a ton of deer.  Last time I checked they are dealing with the same drought.  It just seems a little odd that there are 90 (or more) hunters in the club but very little goes back into the club. With that many people in the club I kind of like the idea of enforcing mandatory club working days.  You would get a lot more done and everyone would have a sense of ownership in the property, not just the 12 members that Dawglover puts in the majority.  It is just a suggestion, but I guess ya'all are going to run the club however you see fit.

Point is, I too have paid my dues and am concerned with the way these questions have been answered.  If the club truly belongs to its members, I think you might want to take a different approach to those that pay the bills.  I guess we all need to find a new club next year.  

Good luck to ya'all and happy New Year.


----------



## Heathen

Jayhawk98 said:


> I just stumbled on this forum and saw this thread.  Honestly, it is kind of messed up to hear Dawglover and Dixe giving these guys so much grief.  It sounds to me like Sharkhunter and csalisbury are just trying to make the club a better place to hunt.  I have been a member for the last few years and haven't seen much since I have been on the property.  I have logged plenty of hours both hunting and scouting.  I know this has been a tough year on the deer, but it really looks like the property has been neglected.  I am not sure how much of this is related to the near sale of the land, but the drought is only part of the problem.  For example, I just got back from a trip to a Jasper County on a 400 acre plot and noticed that their food plots are doing just fine.  I also saw a ton of deer.  Last time I checked they are dealing with the same drought.  It just seems a little odd that there are 90 (or more) hunters in the club but very little goes back into the club. With that many people in the club I kind of like the idea of enforcing mandatory club working days.  You would get a lot more done and everyone would have a sense of ownership in the property, not just the 12 members that Dawglover puts in the majority.  It is just a suggestion, but I guess ya'all are going to run the club however you see fit.
> 
> Point is, I too have paid my dues and am concerned with the way these questions have been answered.  If the club truly belongs to its members, I think you might want to take a different approach to those that pay the bills.  I guess we all need to find a new club next year.
> 
> Good luck to ya'all and happy New Year.



Hey if your not happy then leave and find a better club folks do it all the time. Dixie puts alot of time in up there whether you know it or not. This club has the best foodplot program of any I have been in in the last 7 seven years and a total of four different clubs. The drought has been very bad news to the club and if you visited much you would have noticed the changes. You are defending folks who want to air everything out in public. All Steve asked was to take it private and he would anwser all questions. Just like he told me the # of members after this started and I asked him in a pm and he responded back with the anwser. When you have a large club your always gonna have disgruntled members who will drop in and out as the years go by.
Happy New Year.......


----------



## dixie

Heathen said:


> Hey if your not happy then leave and find a better club folks do it all the time. Dixie puts alot of time in up there whether you know it or not. This club has the best foodplot program of any I have been in in the last 7 seven years and a total of four different clubs. The drought has been very bad news to the club and if you visited much you would have noticed the changes. You are defending folks who want to air everything out in public. All Steve asked was to take it private and he would anwser all questions. Just like he told me the # of members after this started and I asked him in a pm and he responded back with the anwser. When you have a large club your always gonna have disgruntled members who will drop in and out as the years go by.
> Happy New Year.......


Well said Heath and your VERY right, what this is  really all about hasn't been said yet, I was raised on turnip greens but that don't mean I just fell off the back of the truck. About the plots, I was down in Social Circle last Sat for Christmas and on the way down we went by some of the most beautiful fields of green I've ever seen, looked like emerald green carpet rolled out, when we got to my in-laws I said something about them because my father in law knows the man who tends them, they were all planted in winter rye grass, now I said  that to say this, long long long ago a fellow I think a lot of told me to be always to really ck what a club had in its plots if I was looking to join it, and if it was rye grass not to fool with it, folks who plant rye to show are showing you something that does very little for the herd. I was up there today and while I'm not thrilled to death with ours now, I will be come spring! and I'm ordering our alfalfa and clover seed next week for the ones that have to be redone.


----------



## Heathen

dixie said:


> Well said Heath and your VERY right, what this is  really all about hasn't been said yet, I was raised on turnip greens but that don't mean I just fell off the back of the truck. About the plots, I was down in Social Circle last Sat for Christmas and on the way down we went by some of the most beautiful fields of green I've ever seen, looked like emerald green carpet rolled out, when we got to my in-laws I said something about them because my father in law knows the man who tends them, they were all planted in winter rye grass, now I said  that to say this, long long long ago a fellow I think a lot of told me to be always to really ck what a club had in its plots if I was looking to join it, and if it was rye grass not to fool with it, folks who plant rye to show are showing you something that does very little for the herd. I was up there today and while I'm not thrilled to death with ours now, I will be come spring! and I'm ordering our alfalfa and clover seed next week for the ones that have to be redone.



Exactly rye grass looks good, but provides very little of what a deer need to really grow to potential. I am looking forward to turkey season this year though, them plots should be doing great by then hopefully and maybe keep plenty of turkey around them.


----------



## dawglover73

Heathen said:


> Hey if your not happy then leave and find a better club folks do it all the time. Dixie puts alot of time in up there whether you know it or not. This club has the best foodplot program of any I have been in in the last 7 seven years and a total of four different clubs. The drought has been very bad news to the club and if you visited much you would have noticed the changes. You are defending folks who want to air everything out in public. All Steve asked was to take it private and he would anwser all questions. Just like he told me the # of members after this started and I asked him in a pm and he responded back with the anwser. When you have a large club your always gonna have disgruntled members who will drop in and out as the years go by.
> Happy New Year.......



Heathen said everything I would say about this... the whole point was the forum in which it was discussed.  

And, again, I will clarify the "12 members statement-"
Here is the exact copy from my post...

"I speak for myself and 12 other core members that have read this thread..."

The key is, "THAT HAVE READ THIS POST."  I was saying that if I pull my laptop out (in front of 11 other members) and show THOSE 12, and they ALL think it's out of line, then you have probably done something that the majority would think is out of line as well.  

Again, I think the whole thing is over.  It sounds like those that are unhappy with the club will move on.  I have other property I hunt and it was just as scarce there this year.


----------



## dawglover73

Guys, one other thing to remember is that our pocket of the state narrowly missed a lot of the weather that those to the south and southeast got.  I searched the 2007 rainfall and thought this was interesting.  Jasper county got 29% more rain than we did.  That will make or break a plot program.  
========================================
Bartow County (Zip 30120)
2007  24.44 inches of Rain  with 87 days of precip.

Jasper County  (Zip 31064)
2007 31.52 inches of Rain with 100 days of precip.

Source: http://www.griffin.uga.edu/aemn/cgi-bin/DROUGHT.pl?map=c&b=r&e=m


----------



## REMINGTON710

wow.......


y'all bust his (dixie) butt when thats all he is doing for you?

man.......


if he wasn't round where would we all be hunting???

WMA??


----------



## Heathen

REMINGTON710 said:


> wow.......
> 
> 
> y'all bust his (dixie) butt when thats all he is doing for you?
> 
> man.......
> 
> 
> if he wasn't round where would we all be hunting???
> 
> WMA??



I don't think these folks really know what all Dixie has to do being the club president. Good thing he's retired or who else would do all the food plots, listen to members problems, settle those problems, and the list goes on I know. Like I said before with any club that is of much size your gonna have folks who disagree with this and that and will come and go.


----------



## REMINGTON710

Heathen said:


> I don't think these folks really know what all Dixie has to do being the club president. Good thing he's retired or who else would do all the food plots, listen to members problems, settle those problems, and the list goes on I know. Like I said before with any club that is of much size your gonna have folks who disagree with this and that and will come and go.



true dat!!!!

I'm just mindin my words or I might not be a member of this bored too long 


so y'all show dixie some respect and thank him if nothing else and move on!!!


----------



## dixie

Whoa!! time out, before y'all have me walking on water, yes, I do a lot, but I've had help when I ask for it, first it was Robert and Lee, then things worked out the way they did with Robert, Lee helped out a BUNCH, now he's moved and I told someone the other day, its always worked out for the club that when a extra pair of hands left someone else stepped up and replaced them. I've already had that happen. Now, about this other stuff, these are not "bad guys" that started all this, what they are is the type men who've either always had their own leases and/or  businesses and used to having things their own way, add that to a bit of incomplete info they had and you see the results. Please always remember, its much easier to believe what you WANT to believe than the truth. OK, class over!!


----------



## Heathen

dixie said:


> Whoa!! time out, before y'all have me walking on water, yes, I do a lot, but I've had help when I ask for it, first it was Robert and Lee, then things worked out the way they did with Robert, Lee helped out a BUNCH, now he's moved and I told someone the other day, its always worked out for the club that when a extra pair of hands left someone else stepped up and replaced them. I've already had that happen. Now, about this other stuff, these are not "bad guys" that started all this, what they are is the type men who've either always had their own leases and/or  businesses and used to having things their own way, add that to a bit of incomplete info they had and you see the results. Please always remember, its much easier to believe what you WANT to believe than the truth. OK, class over!!



Okay sorry didn't mean give you all credit. I know that you do have help from several other folks as well, but you are the one to get the ball rolling so to speak. I agree as well that the guys that started this are not bad guys and like you said maybe used to running things their own way. Sorry if I tried to make someone out as a bad guy for not going about this in the right way. 
Ok I'm done for now.


----------



## dixie

Heathen said:


> Okay sorry didn't mean give you all credit. I know that you do have help from several other folks as well, but you are the one to get the ball rolling so to speak. I agree as well that the guys that started this are not bad guys and like you said maybe used to running things their own way. Sorry if I tried to make someone out as a bad guy for not going about this in the right way.
> Ok I'm done for now.



again, well said young man!! with folks like you, dawg and nutt and a few others around, I MAY get to hunt a couple of days next season!!


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie no man of your size has ever walked on water.....


----------



## Heathen

REMINGTON710 said:


> dixie no man of your size has ever walked on water.....


----------



## REMINGTON710

Heathen said:


>


you know its true


----------



## CARDNUT

I heard through the grapevine that if he was a BUCK DEER he would be a state record....... A gown'n!!!.....LOL.......... I'm already to start working!!!!!!!!!!................. Heathen, I'll be up SAT or SUN and going to start getting up trash if any of you guys want to help, just give me a buzz.......... 678-447-3304.............Later.............NUT


----------



## Heathen

CARDNUT said:


> Heathen, I'll be up SAT or SUN and going to start getting up trash if any of you guys want to help, just give me a buzz.......... 678-447-3304.............Later.............NUT



Not sure if I'm going to be up this weekend or not Nut. I have a previous engagement to attend Saturday. I'll be in touch with ya though.


----------



## REMINGTON710

i'd help, but like steve said its too cold


----------



## Allen Waters

REMINGTON710 said:


> dixie no man of your size has ever walked on water.....



man you guys are cracking me up


----------



## Jim Thompson

REMINGTON710 said:


> I'm just mindin my words or I might not be a member of this bored too long
> 
> so y'all show dixie some respect and thank him if nothing else and move on!!!



dangit man! this young man just made the best comment of this long drawn out thread...that should be handled in a club meeting and not on our forums.

btw I am not a member, but cant stand to see private business aired out for no reason


----------



## REMINGTON710

Jim Thompson said:


> dangit man! this young man just made the best comment of this long drawn out thread...that should be handled in a club meeting and not on our forums.
> 
> btw I am not a member, but cant stand to see private business aired out for no reason


----------



## dawglover73

Jim Thompson said:


> cant stand to see private business aired out for no reason




"the pleasin' smell is half the point of it."


----------



## poisonarrow

Congratulations Tony! Nice deer.


----------



## CARDNUT

FYI........ I've heard through a reliable source that the "mud-boggers" time is quickly expireing.... Those folks that are tearing up the roads, if you read this post, I would really think about mudbogging on county roads that run through the club anymore because the hammer is fixing to smack you!!! I was told that tickets for destruction of county property are going to flow like water up there and it is a VERY BIG FINE for the first offense along with having to pay to have the road fixed. The 2nd offense will be getting your vehicle impounded and possible liscense suspension.... The county fire dept, sherriffs dept, dnr, and etc have to use those roads in case of emergencies, fires, and etc. They were also built for fire breaks in case of a fire and heaven forbid that there was ever a fire up there, the fire dept would have to HIKE in and fight it from the air.......... 

THEY ARE WATCHING NOW and will be from now on after a little ordeal up there Jan 1.... 

I know club members use these road frequently and they are county roads so anyone can travel them. The monster trucks with the swamper tires, jacked up jeeps, or any other vehicle that has mud all over it that there isn't any question of what they've been doing are going to feel the pain.....

Anyone parking of the side of the road 10ft that doesn't have a club sticker on there windshield will also be getting a tresspassing ticket. I'm hearing that the sherriffs dept are pretty much fed up with it and are going to take swift action.... So my advice is: DON'T DO IT!!!......... NUT

Also, I forgot this: A police officer was checking for stickers on vehicles Jan 1st. Members are fine as long as the vehicle has a sticker on the windshield. Anyone not having a sticker will be at risk of a tresspassing ticket...... You need to know this......


----------



## REMINGTON710

dawglover73 said:


> "the pleasin' smell is half the point of it."


ok boy I know your alive, now you can call me back


----------



## REMINGTON710

CARDNUT said:


> FYI........ I've heard through a reliable source that the "mud-boggers" time is quickly expireing.... Those folks that are tearing up the roads, if you read this post, I would really think about mudbogging on county roads that run through the club anymore because the hammer is fixing to smack you!!! I was told that tickets for destruction of county property are going to flow like water up there and it is a VERY BIG FINE for the first offense along with having to pay to have the road fixed. The 2nd offense will be getting your vehicle impounded and possible liscense suspension.... The county fire dept, sherriffs dept, dnr, and etc have to use those roads in case of emergencies, fires, and etc. They were also built for fire breaks in case of a fire and heaven forbid that there was ever a fire up there, the fire dept would have to HIKE in and fight it from the air..........
> 
> THEY ARE WATCHING NOW and will be from now on after a little ordeal up there Jan 1....
> 
> I know club members use these road frequently and they are county roads so anyone can travel them. The monster trucks with the swamper tires, jacked up jeeps, or any other vehicle that has mud all over it that there isn't any question of what they've been doing are going to feel the pain.....
> 
> Anyone parking of the side of the road 10ft that doesn't have a club sticker on there windshield will also be getting a tresspassing ticket. I'm hearing that the sherriffs dept are pretty much fed up with it and are going to take swift action.... So my advice is: DON'T DO IT!!!......... NUT
> 
> Also, I forgot this: A police officer was checking for stickers on vehicles Jan 1st. Members are fine as long as the vehicle has a sticker on the windshield. Anyone not having a sticker will be at risk of a tresspassing ticket...... You need to know this......



one what happened on the first?

two just cuz a truck is jacked up or has mud on it does NOT mean they are doing it..,I know some one who hunts up there and that is the way his truck is, and I can take you to where he gets the mud on his truck....so u can;t say just cuz you have a jacked up truck with mud on it you are the ones tearing up the road


last I'm sorry for this post, but I'm tired of people "stereotyping" someone with a jacked up truck...


----------



## CARDNUT

As long as you have a sticker on your windshield, you are fine... The cops are going after the ones that is sho-nuff tearing up the roads. I have a truck that would be considered one that could tear up a road. The one's that will have the problem are those that they stop, that don't have a sticker on them, and that there is no doubt they are mud slinging. You can tell if someone went accross one of those ditches and got a little mud on there truck. Then you can tell one that went accross the ditch that has mud over there windshield......... I think they will know the difference.

Heck, I'd even feel stereotyped as well but as long as your sticker is displayed and your not mud slinging then you probably will not have a problem......... And again, this is what has been told to me so I'm just relaying the message..............NUT

Also, back to your fist question is that on Jan 1st, the cops got called yet again about some big trucks tearing up the road and there was no doubt that was what they were doing. There was some folks up on atv's and motorcycles that the cop told them just to stay on the road and not to mudsling........ The Big Trucks had mud over the roof of there trucks and mine had mud on the side a little.. There is the difference.
\


----------



## REMINGTON710

CARDNUT said:


> As long as you have a sticker on your windshield, you are fine... The cops are going after the ones that is sho-nuff tearing up the roads. I have a truck that would be considered one that could tear up a road. The one's that will have the problem are those that they stop, that don't have a sticker on them, and that there is no doubt they are mud slinging. You can tell if someone went accross one of those ditches and got a little mud on there truck. Then you can tell one that went accross the ditch that has mud over there windshield......... I think they will know the difference.
> 
> Heck, I'd even feel stereotyped as well but as long as your sticker is displayed and your not mud slinging then you probably will not have a problem......... And again, this is what has been told to me so I'm just relaying the message..............NUT
> 
> Also, back to your fist question is that on Jan 1st, the cops got called yet again about some big trucks tearing up the road and there was no doubt that was what they were doing. There was some folks up on atv's and motorcycles that the cop told them just to stay on the road and not to mudsling........ The Big Trucks had mud over the roof of there trucks and mine had mud on the side a little.. There is the difference.
> \



I understand there is a difference, but think, you have a truck that you can go fast through a mud hole with....what are you going to do? crawl through it or go fast? FAST!!!

the said friend of mine's truck has mud all over it and many times he goes mudding before an evening hunt so think, what does it look like he is doing?? tearing the roads up!!!

he has his sticker, but think how it makes him look....just goes to show you mud on the windshield and hood doesn't mean squat...

but anyways....to the people tearing up the roads...were two older white chevy blazer or suburbans part of this? was a yellow suzuki 4 wheeler running around?


----------



## CARDNUT

Yep.... The blazers are the ones that got called on. I was up there during the whole thing. I even talked to a few of the young people that were riding ATV's. The young guys were very respectful and didn't have any problems with what I and the cops told them about the use of the roads. I will say this, I know of one truck that had a club sticker on his window and had a line of folks in big trucks and jeeps follow him on the club. As far as I know, guest are not allowed on the club period. We still had guys in the woods hunting while this was going on..

I will say this Remington, If your friend mudboggs on the roads at the club, I would strongly encourage this young man not to do so. Every place I've been hunted this year on the club i've had to go through PITS (some of the worst on the club) and I have yet to get mud on my ROOF. I have a 4x4 f-250 so in 4low you can get accross these pits without slamming the gas and busting through them. Maybe some feel like they have too. I don't know, but what I do know, myself included now, If you get caught mudbogging on these roads what-so-ever they are going to ticket you. If you are not a joy rider that is out just to mudbogg bro, you have nothing to worry about.

And again, I'm not the enemy either. I'm relaying a message that was told to me from the police. The police will give me a ticket too if I'm mudbogging period. I'm saying exactly who they are going after and club members isn't one of them. That's all I can tell ya..... NUT


----------



## rld81269

I had better put some mudflaps on my bronco because those Iroks get mud ALL over the sides on the first little bit of mud I go through..


----------



## CARDNUT

I'm going to have to put on mudflaps myself. I just don't know if they make them wide enough for my truck though. 

By the way, I know this officer very well and he isn't the kind of guy that talks just be talking. I think they are pretty fed up with it and ALOT of folks that live over in that area are pushing this in a major way. We'll see how this gets played...........................NUT


----------



## Squirreldawghunter

Does anyone here do any small game or turkey hunting on the club? I'm planning on doing some squirrel hunting while I do so post season scouting for deer and pre season scouting for turkey. Anyone interested in meeting one day and go on a hunt/scouting trip at the club? 

I have never turkey hunted before but plan to hunt some this year. Where is a good spot for turkey on the club? Food plots, pine thickets, I have no idea where to begin scouting?


----------



## dixie

1603 said:


> Does anyone here do any small game or turkey hunting on the club? I'm planning on doing some squirrel hunting while I do so post season scouting for deer and pre season scouting for turkey. Anyone interested in meeting one day and go on a hunt/scouting trip at the club?
> 
> I have never turkey hunted before but plan to hunt some this year. Where is a good spot for turkey on the club? Food plots, pine thickets, I have no idea where to begin scouting?



I do 16, I'll park at camp and walk back up along side the rd, about 20-30 yards off it and walk up rabbits, for squirrels, just about any place below the 4 way in the hardwoods is good. About the turkeys, just off of any of the clover plots should be good, I don't know how the birds are gonna take to the alfalfa, we'll find out in a few months


----------



## oldlure

1603 Dad and I plan on hunting for squirrels today after lunch. We park at the 4-way.


----------



## REMINGTON710

1603 if I can get up there I will hunt me anything that is in season...that is if I can find someone to eat the tree rats


----------



## CARDNUT

Is anyone up for a coyote hunt? I've got an electronic call and I think we could pop a couple at least. We need to knock a dent in them for sure..............NUT


----------



## REMINGTON710

CARDNUT said:


> Is anyone up for a coyote hunt? I've got an electronic call and I think we could pop a couple at least. We need to knock a dent in them for sure..............NUT



nut it sure won't be easy....them dogs have had a good bit of pressure....


----------



## CARDNUT

I figured they've been hunted a little. They are a mess of them over there for sure. I think most of them are hanging down near bend trail. My buddy shot a doe opening day on the wma and by the time it took him to get the guts out of the deer, you could hear them packing in on him. You talking about SPOOKY, man that will make your hair stand on end.. If you want to go bro, just give me a buzz and we're off!!! Nothing else, get to meet you and hang out a bit.............. Let me know.............NUT


----------



## dawglover73

CARDNUT said:


> Is anyone up for a coyote hunt? I've got an electronic call and I think we could pop a couple at least. We need to knock a dent in them for sure..............NUT




I'm up for laying some down.  My little boy has been after me to hit some yotes for a while.  Zach call me.  I've had a rough last week.  Hit me tomorrow before I get out of town.


----------



## REMINGTON710

CARDNUT said:


> I figured they've been hunted a little. They are a mess of them over there for sure. I think most of them are hanging down near bend trail. My buddy shot a doe opening day on the wma and by the time it took him to get the guts out of the deer, you could hear them packing in on him. You talking about SPOOKY, man that will make your hair stand on end.. If you want to go bro, just give me a buzz and we're off!!! Nothing else, get to meet you and hang out a bit.............. Let me know.............NUT


shoot me a pm of when you can go...


dawglover73 said:


> I'm up for laying some down.  My little boy has been after me to hit some yotes for a while.  Zach call me.  I've had a rough last week.  Hit me tomorrow before I get out of town.


bart, its bout time....



y'all want em at night? or day? I'm game for both


----------



## alphachief

Don't know if they were club members or not, but when I left the club yesterday afternoon there were several trucks and a bunch of kids with 4-wheelers and a bunch of motorcylces heading up Hardin Bridge North of the camp.  Didn't have time to stop and talk to them.  I tried to spy out the club stickers but couldn't make them out.


----------



## CARDNUT

They got tickets!! Mr. W had a few important people up there yesterday doing a bird hunt again and I stopped and talked to them. I also saw a couple folks riding there atv's and notified them that the law was going to be issuing tickets to stay on the main road if they were riding. They were nice folks and they said they would obey the law so I went on and finished up locking gates with my little lady. Turned out that they wasn't riding like they should have and got big fat tickets.

Then about 6:00pm yesterday eve, the law came back up there because some folks on the lake called the DNR and Sherriffs dept about them out destroying the DNR planted fields on the WMA *AND THEY ARE DEMOLISHED* and riding through the wheat the DNR planted on the lake bed. I think those folks got caught too and they actually arrested them. That info came from a officer I know.

I can't stress enough about how the hammer is going to fall on these folks enough. The sherriff is FED UP WITH IT and so is the land owner. They are now patroling the club like they patrol everywhere else...... BE CAREFUL is all I can say.......................NUT


----------



## alphachief

CARDNUT said:


> They got tickets!! Mr. W had a few important people up there yesterday doing a bird hunt again and I stopped and talked to them. I also saw a couple folks riding there atv's and notified them that the law was going to be issuing tickets to stay on the main road if they were riding. They were nice folks and they said they would obey the law so I went on and finished up locking gates with my little lady. Turned out that they wasn't riding like they should have and got big fat tickets.
> 
> Then about 6:00pm yesterday eve, the law came back up there because some folks on the lake called the DNR and Sherriffs dept about them out destroying the DNR planted fields on the WMA *AND THEY ARE DEMOLISHED* and riding through the wheat the DNR planted on the lake bed. I think those folks got caught too and they actually arrested them. That info came from a officer I know.
> 
> I can't stress enough about how the hammer is going to fall on these folks enough. The sherriff is FED UP WITH IT and so is the land owner. They are now patroling the club like they patrol everywhere else...... BE CAREFUL is all I can say.......................NUT




Card,
Did you have your little daughter with you...and if you did, did you do some scouting down by one of the creeks that runs up to Hwy 20?  I was doing some scouting down the creek from Hwy 20 toward the lake and saw a guys with his little girl down a way on the other side of the bank.


----------



## CARDNUT

No sir, wasn't me. I had my beautiful redhead wife with me and we was locking up gates. Basically it was a good excuse for my wife to ride with me so I could get her out of the house a little. I left about 3:30pm after we checked the gates down cemetary rd...... NUT


----------



## dixie

couple of things, for the old members re-newing I'll be sending the letters out sooner than I ever have in the past and that means I have to move your commitment to re-join  up also. A lots happened in the last few days, just when you think it can't get any better--------------it does!!!!


----------



## Eddy M.

dixie said:


> couple of things, for the old members re-newing I'll be sending the letters out sooner than I ever have in the past and that means I have to move your commitment to re-join  up also. A lots happened in the last few days, just when you think it can't get any better--------------it does!!!!



OK NOW --- old members that are interested for next year are here LURKING in the shadows can you give a hint or will I have to bribe Dawglover73 to find out   eddy


----------



## dixie

Eddy M. said:


> OK NOW --- old members that are interested for next year are here LURKING in the shadows can you give a hint or will I have to bribe Dawglover73 to find out   eddy


Eddy, wish I could but I can't, ROFL, even dawg isn't in on whats happened in the last 48 hours, the worm turns slow sometimes, but it does turn.


----------



## shadow2

dixie said:


> Eddy, wish I could but I can't, ROFL, even dawg isn't in on whats happened in the last 48 hours, the worm turns slow sometimes, but it does turn.



I  can not waite to hear about it....and idea when we will be able to get the good news....


----------



## dixie

shadow2 said:


> I  can not waite to hear about it....and idea when we will be able to get the good news....



when you get your letter shadow. LOL


----------



## shadow2

OK that is what i was hoping for..

Thanks Dixie


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> Eddy, wish I could but I can't, ROFL, even dawg isn't in on whats happened in the last 48 hours, the worm turns slow sometimes, but it does turn.



seems like i need to be calling someone......


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> when you get your letter shadow. LOL



I want one
I want one 
I want one


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> I want one
> I want one
> I want one



Just read dawg's remmy, your one of us


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> Just read dawg's remmy, your one of us



so i will read it sometime next year....


----------



## Eddy M.




----------



## CARDNUT

.......... The plot thickens!  Sounds to me like it's pretty darn good news .... I can't wait...................NUT


----------



## REMINGTON710

CARDNUT said:


> .......... The plot thickens!  Sounds to me like it's pretty darn good news .... I can't wait...................NUT



I'll get it next year


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> I'll get it next year



OK OK I give up!! PM me your mailing addy, and I'll need a copy of your safety course card


----------



## dawglover73

REMINGTON710 said:


> so i will read it sometime next year....




Zach, you can't read any better than you can shut up, so what good is him mailing you the letter going to do?  

And, I know what the big deal is... my new auger, right Steve?


----------



## Eddy M.




----------



## dixie

dawglover73 said:


> Zach, you can't read any better than you can shut up, so what good is him mailing you the letter going to do?
> 
> And, I know what the big deal is... my new auger, right Steve?



You mean remmy hasn't broken it yet!? BTW, I didn't think anything about this at the time BUT, we're on the news, turns out the guy that murdered that girl on the mountain had parked and spent the night at Davis and Harbin Bridge, Jeff woke him up and ask what he was doing there, the guy told Jeff he was a retired veteran and was traveling the state and wanted to visit the wma, Jeff called me about it and said the guy looked harmless and was polite to him.


----------



## CARDNUT

........wwwwhhhhhaaattt? Holy cow...... Man this is a very small world..........I'm just glad they got him and found that young lady.. My prayers are for her family. Lord knows they surely need them.........NUT


----------



## REMINGTON710

dawglover73 said:


> Zach, you can't read any better than you can shut up, so what good is him mailing you the letter going to do?
> 
> And, I know what the big deal is... my new auger, right Steve?



the real question is do I read better than you answer the phone.......


what good is mailin me the letter??? its so I don't break club rule


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> the real question is do I read better than you answer the phone.......
> 
> 
> what good is mailin me the letter??? its so I don't break club rule



Nope, to give you that warm fuzzy feeling of belonging!


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> Nope, to give you that warm fuzzy feeling of belonging!



that is all I ask!!!


----------



## Squirreldawghunter

dixie said:


> BTW, I didn't think anything about this at the time BUT, we're on the news, turns out the guy that murdered that girl on the mountain had parked and spent the night at Davis and Harbin Bridge, Jeff woke him up and ask what he was doing there, the guy told Jeff he was a retired veteran and was traveling the state and wanted to visit the wma, Jeff called me about it and said the guy looked harmless and was polite to him.



I picked this weeks Cherokee Ledger News and its on the front page about his Cherokee County ties. Aparently the video from the Officers dash cam is now in the GBI's hands.

Just another reason we need to call the Cop's for trespassers.


----------



## dixie

1603 said:


> I picked this weeks Cherokee Ledger News and its on the front page about his Cherokee County ties. Aparently the video from the Officers dash cam is now in the GBI's hands.
> 
> Just another reason we need to call the Cop's for trespassers.



Yep, great point 16


----------



## alphachief

1603 said:


> I picked this weeks Cherokee Ledger News and its on the front page about his Cherokee County ties. Aparently the video from the Officers dash cam is now in the GBI's hands.
> 
> Just another reason we need to call the Cop's for trespassers.



And another reason we all need to be REAL careful when we're out and about on the property.  Especially when we're dealing with people we think might not belong on the property.  There are some real nut jobs out there these days.


----------



## dawglover73

alphachief said:


> And another reason we all need to be REAL careful when we're out and about on the property.  Especially when we're dealing with people we think might not belong on the property.  There are some real nut jobs out there these days.



Sadly, I do not go anywhere on that property without a sidearm.  Any time you have a largely developed area with thousands of undeveloped acreage in the middle, you can rest assured the trash migrate to the undeveloped acreage to do wrong.


----------



## dixie

dawglover73 said:


> Sadly, I do not go anywhere on that property without a sidearm.  Any time you have a largely developed area with thousands of undeveloped acreage in the middle, you can rest assured the trash migrate to the undeveloped acreage to do wrong.



Yep, and even sadder, we don't go ANYWHERE anymore without carrying. I made a place on the tractor for a weapon a few years back.  my phone started started ringing at 6:45 this morning over Jeff's interview on the news about it.


----------



## dixie

Just a note, I ordered some seed yesterday, Clover and alfalfa, the plan is to redo the big new plot, and most the ones on the paved road in Feb and a couple more on davis rd, subject to change, depending on the weather. I have 30 Lbs of some new stuff called Sweet Spot, I decided to hold off planting it until Aug-Sept, I'm just really worried the droughts not finished yet.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> Just a note, I ordered some seed yesterday, Clover and alfalfa, the plan is to redo the big new plot, and most the ones on the paved road in Feb and a couple more on davis rd, subject to change, depending on the weather. I have 30 Lbs of some new stuff called Sweet Spot, I decided to hold off planting it until Aug-Sept, I'm just really worried the droughts not finished yet.



well steve when are we gonna do this??? i know you said you wanted a little help


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> well steve when are we gonna do this??? i know you said you wanted a little help



Well, start watching the weather channel the first of Feb, my "start" date is around the 15th, depending on both the soil and weather, I've got to get up there soon and pull some soil samples, we'll plan from the results of the test.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> Well, start watching the weather channel the first of Feb, my "start" date is around the 15th, depending on both the soil and weather, I've got to get up there soon and pull some soil samples, we'll plan from the results of the test.



well 3rd week of feb. I'm open to help out all you need.....


----------



## dawglover73

I'll be gone from that Friday the 14th through the weekend, but after that I will be ready to ride./


----------



## dixie

dawglover73 said:


> I'll be gone from that Friday the 14th through the weekend, but after that I will be ready to ride./



Believe it or not, with everything going on, I'd forgotten all about having to re-plant the new big plot!  I've GOT to get up there and pull a soil sample on it ASAP. Remmy, just so you'll know, I can't plow when the soils too wet, it changes the very structure of the dirt and renders it unfit to plant in, thats where the old saying "too wet to plow" came from.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dawglover73 said:


> I'll be gone from that Friday the 14th through the weekend, but after that I will be ready to ride./


so when are we ridin???


dixie said:


> Believe it or not, with everything going on, I'd forgotten all about having to re-plant the new big plot!  I've GOT to get up there and pull a soil sample on it ASAP. Remmy, just so you'll know, I can't plow when the soils too wet, it changes the very structure of the dirt and renders it unfit to plant in, thats where the old saying "too wet to plow" came from.



well I'm ready to tear stuff up!!!


----------



## Eddy M.

well I'm ready to tear stuff up!!![/QUOTE]

 look out Remmy is ready for action again


----------



## REMINGTON710

Eddy M. said:


> well I'm ready to tear stuff up!!!



 look out Remmy is ready fot action again[/QUOTE]

actually I'm good on tractors.....I have only broken one tie rod! and it was because i was tryin to drive it in so serious mud!!!


----------



## dixie

Tie rod!??? MUD!!!??? tear stuff up?????????!!!! DAAAAWWGGG help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddy M.

you may need to change the locks early Dixie


----------



## dixie

Eddy M. said:


> you may need to change the locks early Dixie



I was just thinkin that exact same thing E!


----------



## dawglover73

He could tear the locks up... on accident, but he'd still be in.


----------



## CARDNUT

Hey Dawg, saw ALOT of Yote poo yesterday while I was up helping Ricky Clay get stands out... My trigger finger in starting to itch...LOL....... I'm going to try to hunt some next weekend and the weekend after that if your up for it. Just give me a buzz........ I'm sending you a pm by the way............NUT


----------



## CARDNUT

Do we have any members that is good working on 4 wheelers? I'm in desperate need!!!................NUT


----------



## dawglover73

CARDNUT said:


> Hey Dawg, saw ALOT of Yote poo yesterday while I was up helping Ricky Clay get stands out... My trigger finger in starting to itch...LOL....... I'm going to try to hunt some next weekend and the weekend after that if your up for it. Just give me a buzz........ I'm sending you a pm by the way............NUT




I shot you one back, let's get em.  I know where you are talking about, and I agree.  We will bust some.  If Zach can make it, be sure to leave your good equipment at home, as he will surely to goodness tear it up.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dawglover73 said:


> I shot you one back, let's get em.  I know where you are talking about, and I agree.  We will bust some.  If Zach can make it, be sure to leave your good equipment at home, as he will surely to goodness tear it up.



well i'd hate to shoot someone for not being quite and still up there if I go

dawg call my mom and start sweet talkin her....she got my report card today  and i need your help....


----------



## dawglover73

REMINGTON710 said:


> well i'd hate to shoot someone for not being quite and still up there if I go
> 
> dawg call my mom and start sweet talkin her....she got my report card today  and i need your help....



Call me tomorrow after school, you sack of poo.  I thought you were going to have a good report card except for Math?  I can't take flunkies hunting.  She should whoop you numb.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dawglover73 said:


> Call me tomorrow after school, you sack of poo.  I thought you were going to have a good report card except for Math?  I can't take flunkies hunting.  She should whoop you numb.



No I'm a beast at math lit not so  much......


you can take me hunting!!! come on man!!!!


----------



## dawglover73

That's right... lit.  You little punk.  Was that your only goofed class?


----------



## REMINGTON710

dawglover73 said:


> That's right... lit.  You little punk.  Was that your only goofed class?



yes it was....


----------



## dawglover73

I may still take you hunting.  But if you flunk it again I'm going to tie you to a tree.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dawglover73 said:


> I may still take you hunting.  But if you flunk it again I'm going to tie you to a tree.



well just make sure its deer season adn give me a gun


----------



## Eddy M.

REMINGTON710 said:


> well i'd hate to shoot someone for not being quite and still up there if I go:bounce
> dawg call my mom and start sweet talkin her....she got my report card today  and i need your help....



GROUNDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WANT TO PLAY MAKE THE GRADES


----------



## REMINGTON710

Eddy M. said:


> GROUNDED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WANT TO PLAY MAKE THE GRADES



yeah I know bout the grades.....


----------



## Squirreldawghunter

Almost a week and no post? Things sure have gotten quiet.


----------



## REMINGTON710

yeah I think my grades kill a thread....wow I think thats a new low...


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> yeah I think my grades kill a thread....wow I think thats a new low...



not really, just nothing going on other than the seed I ordered came in and I'm planning on doing our mailing in the middle of Feb this year.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> not really, just nothing going on other than the seed I ordered came in and I'm planning on doing our mailing in the middle of Feb this year.



well as many long winded people as there are in that club we can find something to talk bout....

did you ever answer my question in my other thread?


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> well as many long winded people as there are in that club we can find something to talk bout....
> 
> did you ever answer my question in my other thread?



yep, did you chew the cover off your English lit. book? Now, why don't you give us a definition of the English Sonnet?


----------



## dawglover73

REMINGTON710 said:


> yeah I think my grades kill a thread....wow I think thats a new low...




Your poor grades can't kill a thread... but they can kill your future.  So, go study you little punk.


----------



## dixie

dawglover73 said:


> Your poor grades can't kill a thread... but they can kill your future.  So, go study you little punk.



Dawg, lets "encourage" remmy by having him answer questions about english lit to get a reply here, how does that sound to you?


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> yep, did you chew the cover off your English lit. book? Now, why don't you give us a definition of the English Sonnet?



Medieval lawyer and poet Giacomo da Lentino of Italy created the first sonnet in the year 1230. We called his version of sonnets, “Italian sonnets.” The word “sonnet” means “little song.” Sonnets are structured poems of fourteen lines. The English sonnets  are arranged as three quatrains (stanzas of four lines) followed by a couplet (a two-lined stanza). The traditional rhyme scheme used for English sonnets is abab, cdcd, efef, gg. Each line must be written in iambic pentameter–that is, a line of ten syllables that follows the unstressed/stressed rhythm pattern

Beyond the stanzaic structure, the rhyme scheme, and the iambic pentameter, a sonnet must present a conflict and resolve it in the couplet. Each quatrain can present a different point of view about the problem. The couplet at the end is for the poet's final thoughts on the subject. The conclusion can be clever or poignant. It may be a surprise twist!


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> Medieval lawyer and poet Giacomo da Lentino of Italy created the first sonnet in the year 1230. We called his version of sonnets, “Italian sonnets.” The word “sonnet” means “little song.” Sonnets are structured poems of fourteen lines. The English sonnets  are arranged as three quatrains (stanzas of four lines) followed by a couplet (a two-lined stanza). The traditional rhyme scheme used for English sonnets is abab, cdcd, efef, gg. Each line must be written in iambic pentameter–that is, a line of ten syllables that follows the unstressed/stressed rhythm pattern
> 
> Beyond the stanzaic structure, the rhyme scheme, and the iambic pentameter, a sonnet must present a conflict and resolve it in the couplet. Each quatrain can present a different point of view about the problem. The couplet at the end is for the poet's final thoughts on the subject. The conclusion can be clever or poignant. It may be a surprise twist!



good, now, in YOUR words, not cutnpaste, tell me what a Sonnet is


----------



## REMINGTON710

a 14 line poem, shows a conflict that gets resolved in the last stanza (a couplet)

it consists of:
3. quatrains ( 4 line stanza)
1. couplet (2 line stanza)


----------



## Heathen

dixie said:


> good, now, in YOUR words, not cutnpaste, tell me what a Sonnet is



Yeah he should have at least went through and misspelled some of those big words to make it more believable.


----------



## Eddy M.

Heathen said:


> Yeah he should have at least went through and misspelled some of those big words to make it more believable.


 that was a dead giveaway wasn't it -- it's hard to fool us older guys Remmy because we probably tried something like it ourselves--- study your hinney off and one day you may just own the land you want to hunt


----------



## dawglover73

dixie said:


> Dawg, lets "encourage" remmy by having him answer questions about english lit to get a reply here, how does that sound to you?



I like it, and we know if it's spelled properly, he stole it.


----------



## dawglover73

Heathen said:


> Yeah he should have at least went through and misspelled some of those big words to make it more believable.



Heathen, that's funny.  Look at the post I just made... I made that before reading any of y'all's comments about spelling.  We know the little fella, don't we?


----------



## shadow2

Heathen said:


> Yeah he should have at least went through and misspelled some of those big words to make it more believable.



I was thinking the same thing as I was reading the posts.


----------



## Heathen

dawglover73 said:


> Heathen, that's funny.  Look at the post I just made... I made that before reading any of y'all's comments about spelling.  We know the little fella, don't we?



Yeah we seem to know him pretty well.


----------



## shadow2

thanks for the update on the website Dixie


----------



## REMINGTON710

so hows them samples dixie


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> so hows them samples dixie



just waiting for it to get dry enough to take them, lorddy, I'm glad to be able to say that!


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> just waiting for it to get dry enough to take them, lorddy, I'm glad to be able to say that!



amen


----------



## elfiii

REMINGTON710 said:


> a 14 line poem, shows a conflict that gets resolved in the last stanza (a couplet)
> 
> it consists of:
> 3. quatrains ( 4 line stanza)
> 1. couplet (2 line stanza)



Well done Zach! No man can be a "Man for all Seasons" without a fundamental grounding in English Literature. Learn it well.


----------



## REMINGTON710

well for all that were wonderin bout my grades....bot my lit grades are 85 adn 87


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> well for all that were wonderin bout my grades....bot my lit grades are 85 adn 87



whats adn? whats bot? do you mean you have a robot doing your schoolwork?


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> whats adn? whats bot? do you mean you have a robot doing your schoolwork?



adn=and
bot= both


and do they make those? how much does one cost


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> adn=and
> bot= both
> 
> 
> and do they make those? how much does one cost



sure, robots have been used to make cars for years, you can even buy one now that'll vacumn the floor for you, WAY  to go on those grades! Keep up the good work young man!!!


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> sure, robots have been used to make cars for years, you can even buy one now that'll vacumn the floor for you, WAY  to go on those grades! Keep up the good work young man!!!



yeah, I have good uns in all my others....got 2 or 3 A's and one c


----------



## Eddy M.

good work Zach keep it up


----------



## REMINGTON710

Eddy M. said:


> good work Zach keep it up



thanks....I'm tryin its just hard lol


----------



## dixie

Guys, I did some P.h. test on  the smaller plots yesterday and they were low, if any of you have a atv AND a small  pull behind or seed spreader please give me a call. I need someone to spread lime on the smaller plots on the paved rd. Side note, I saw a couple of dozers and trucks close to the pegboard, sounded like the thinnings started on davis rd.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> Guys, I did some P.h. test on  the smaller plots yesterday and they were low, if any of you have a atv AND a small  pull behind or seed spreader please give me a call. I need someone to spread lime on the smaller plots on the paved rd. Side note, I saw a couple of dozers and trucks close to the pegboard, sounded like the thinnings started on davis rd.



hey dixie are you gonna be up there this week? I'm off school so if you go up there and need some help I'm able to help


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> hey dixie are you gonna be up there this week? I'm off school so if you go up there and need some help I'm able to help



Be toward the end of the week Remmy, it's gonna be to wet to do much til after Weds or Thurs.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> Be toward the end of the week Remmy, it's gonna be to wet to do much til after Weds or Thurs.



if it rains up there like it did here it may ne next week before we can do a thing


----------



## REMINGTON710

well anything new????


----------



## REMINGTON710

Y'all ready some turkey?


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> Y'all ready some turkey?



with  cornbread dressing and cranberry sauce, how's your lit grades? For those that haven't been out lately, there's a lot on davis rd thats been select cut, its been too wet to even try to plant anything, maybe next week if its dry enough. there's a camper for sale on the generator camp, its the one under the large blue tarp in the center, I'll try to get a pic posted on our website soon.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> with  cornbread dressing and cranberry sauce, how's your lit grades? For those that haven't been out lately, there's a lot on davis rd thats been select cut, its been too wet to even try to plant anything, maybe next week if its dry enough. there's a camper for sale on the generator camp, its the one under the large blue tarp in the center, I'll try to get a pic posted on our website soon.



wet is an understatement......


what precentage of the trees were cut on Davis?


my lit grades are good last time I checked they are mid to high b's


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> wet is an understatement......
> 
> 
> what precentage of the trees were cut on Davis?
> 
> 
> my lit grades are good last time I checked they are mid to high b's



I  don't know about % Remmy but its been thinned good, you can see the creek in the bottom from the new plot now and all that at the small plot above camp on the rights open now, going down toward R.E. Lee road. I was talking to Mr W the other day and if timber prices go up, he wants to have that between white trail and proctors bend thinned out also


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> I  don't know about % Remmy but its been thinned good, you can see the creek in the bottom from the new plot now and all that at the small plot above camp on the rights open now, going down toward R.E. Lee road. I was talking to Mr W the other day and if timber prices go up, he wants to have that between white trail and proctors bend thinned out also



man why don't he just cut the whole club  thats a lot of tember......

I never got my news letter,........................


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> man why don't he just cut the whole club  thats a lot of tember......
> 
> I never got my news letter,........................



Not really that much Remmy, about 160 acres so far and some of it was inside his fence, remember we have 3662 acres. Ck your mail next week about Weds.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> Not really that much Remmy, about 160 acres so far and some of it was inside his fence, remember we have 3662 acres. Ck your mail next week about Weds.



yes there was a little exaggeration in my post, but that still is a good bit of timber


----------



## dixie

REMINGTON710 said:


> yes there was a little exaggeration in my post, but that still is a good bit of timber



LOL, I understand, now back to your question, I haven't been seeing any birds but I'm finding a good bit of scratchings in the pines and J.M.'s been whittling down the yotes, he told me he's killed five in the last couple of weeks, if it gets dry enough before I run out of time to plant, we should be in fair shape come turkey and deer season.


----------



## REMINGTON710

dixie said:


> LOL, I understand, now back to your question, I haven't been seeing any birds but I'm finding a good bit of scratchings in the pines and J.M.'s been whittling down the yotes, he told me he's killed five in the last couple of weeks, if it gets dry enough before I run out of time to plant, we should be in fair shape come turkey and deer season.



its good to hear we have a few yotes are down..........


let me know if ya nee any help...I'll see if I can


----------

